# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  لأن الكتابة ....فن

## جيهان محمد على

الكِتابة 
 _____________________________________________


عندما سألوا " فيكتور هيجو " مرة كيف ليده  الممتلئة أن تكتب فنًّا رشيقاً كالذي يكتبه .؟ قال : 
" إنني أكتبُ سطرًا كلّ  يوم " ..

وبالمناسبة / أضرب عمال مطبعة فرنسية عن طبع كُتبه لأن " خطّه رديء  " .. لدرجة أن " هيجو " كان يذهب للعمال في بيوتهم ويرجوهم , ويعدهم بتحسين خطه ,  ويعودوا .. ولا يتحسّن خطه ..

كيف تكتبون .؟ وماهي طقوس الكِتابة لديكم  .؟
إن بدأت بنفسي . . فأنا لا أرتاح إلّا للقلم النحيف ( point 0. 1 ) .. وهو يتواجد  بكثرة في المكتبات , أستطيع بقلم بهذا النّحف أن أسيطر على جريانه على الورق , كما  أنه يُعطي بُعدًا جماليًا رائعًا على الورق الأبيض . . وبصراحة .. أشعُر انه  يُساعِد جداً على الإلهام . . . 
الـ مُتَـ .. دنـــي عموماً ..
ومشكلتي  الشخبطة . . أرسم كثيراً على الورقة .. عوضاً عن الكِتابة
وعندما أفكّر في شخص  ما أكتب اسمه , أو ما تذكَرته به , وأغلب شخبطاتي ( نجوم , مربعات , أقواس ) , يمكن  لتخصصي علاقة بذلك .؟!
وعلى الإنترنت .. أكتب والنور مُطفأ _ هذا هُنا _ , أمّا  خارج عالم الإنترنت فأكتب والبيت كله مُطفأ عدا الغرفة التي أكتب بها .  .



" ألدوس هكسلي " ضعف بصره ولم يعد يرى . فكان يغمس أنفه في الحبر  ويكتب بأنفه ..

هذا كاتب حتّى النّخاع ..


" البرتو مورافيا " كاتب مُقعَد يكتب على الآلة الكاتبة على ورق شفّاف ويقول :  
إذا رفعت الورقة من الآلة أحس كأنني أكتب على السحاب أو على الدخان , وأندهش  كيف تبقى سطوري ثابتة والسحاب , والدخان , والبخار يتحرك تحتها ..

هوَ المود  , أو المِزاج إذن .!

هُناك أديبة اسمها " شارلون برونتيه " .. تكتب كأنها  تكتب بإبرة أو برموش عينيها , خطها صغير , دقيق كأنه ذرات منتظمة الإيقاع  ..

" مارك توين " يكتب منبطحا على بطنه ..

" ديكنز " يكتب بحبر أزرق  على ورق أزرق ..

" فلوبير " .. يرتدي ملابسه كاملة كأنه ذاهب لحفل , ويقول  عندما يسألونه ساخرين .. هل أنت ذاهب إلى وليمة ؟! :
طبعاً .. فأنا أحتفل بنفسي  ..

" ديماس " ينزل للشارع قبل الكتابة ويأكل تفاحة بناءًا على نصيحة طبيبه ..

"  شيلر " كان يضع التفاح في درج مكتبه ويشمه قبل الكتابة ..

" د . هـ . لورانس  " .. يتسلق الاشجار عارياً , وفي يده تفاحه يلعب بها , .. هو يهيّء نفسه للكتابة  ..

ماقصة التفاح . ؟ 

الأغرب : الأديب الإنجليزي " ويليام يليك " ..  كان يجلس هو وزوجته عاريين في الحديقة هو يقرأ وهي تكتب , فإذا جاء ضيف قالا له :  
أهلا بك , ليس في الحديقة سوى آدم وحواء . .

ممممممممم , ينقصهم تفاحة ,  ليُطردوا من الحديقة 

 _____________________________________________
 
بعض (  المعلومات , المعلومات فقط في هذا الموضوع ) منقولة ولكن بتصرّف بسيط منّي , وبعضها  أعيدت صياغته بالكامل .. من كتاب ( كل معاني الحب ) لأنيس منصور , ومصادر أخرى  ..
منقووووول

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هذا رأيت أن أضعه  في رد منفصل , لكسب التعاطف معه .. :: 
اسمه " ريتشارد بيرتون " , وهو مؤرخ إنجليزي  .. 
ترجم ألف ليلة وليلة .. فوجيء أن زوجته قد أحرقت كل ما كتب ظنا منها أنه  كتاب قديم .. قد نشره قبل ذلك .!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... وشخصيّة .  

 في تعبير  رائع للمفكّر " أحمد أمين " .. يصف العقاد , وطه حسين , والحكيم .. عندما كتبوا عن  " محمد " عليه السلام . .

إقرأوا معي وتخيّلوا . .
يقول :
العقّاد  يمشي أمام النصوص التاريخية . . يضع لها خطة وبرنامج للسير نحو الهدف الذي يريد  ..
( يعني : يجرّها , او يسحبها وراءه , أتخيله يمشي أمام النص ووجهه مقابل للنص  , ويرجع للخلف , أي يمشي بالعكس .. كـ قائد الطابور مثلاً .. عندما يوجه .. )  ..

طه حسين .. يمشي إلى جوار النصوص التاريخية .. ينقل منها ويحلل دون أن  يعرض عليها شيئاً . .
( مممممم .. هل أتخيّل رجل يسابق قَطار.. ويأخذ منهُ  مايريد ثم يتركه ويمشي .؟ )

الحكيم .. يمشي وراء الأحداث التاريخية يرى  ويكتب .. ويسمع ويحاور .. قد يسبقه النص ولكن الحكيم لا يحاول اللحاق به .. , إنه  مشغول بالحديث عنه ..
( أتخيّله تماماً .. وهو يمشي خلف النص وينظر للورقة .. ثم  يرفع رأسه بسرعه وينقل ويعود ويخفض رأسه ويسجل على الورقة .. ! ,
أعتقد أن  الحكيم فاته الكثير .. وطه حسين انتقى لنا ما أعجبه , والعقّاد حرّف كثيراً في  بداياته .. )

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... ومِزاج أيضاً .  

شاي , وقهوة  , وأشياء أخرى .... وكِتابة . . أيضاً .

أنا أفضل الشاي بالنعناع , أونصف  لتر من شراب الشوكولاتا البارد , والثاني له دور كبير في تعلية المزاج .. 
ربما  يسألني أحد : 
ولماذا لا تشرب نصف فنجان تيكيلا , أو كأس نبيذ .؟
وأجيبه أن  العبدلله يسكَر من الكوكاكولا .. فقط ..
لا أدخّن , ولا أتعاطى الحشيش  , وسبق وان رأيت أحدهم في مكانٍ مجاور ينسب الإبداع في نص لكاتب آخر .. إلى استخدام  المخدّر .. والحبوب اياها .. وأعتقد أن إبداع كهذا هو إبداع مزيّف .. إن حصل .  .



" بلزاك " أديب فرنسا الكبير كان يشرب من ثلاثين إلى خمسين  فنجاناً من القهوة يومياً .. 

( وأتساءل , متى ينام هذا الرجل .؟ )  ؟



" هوبز " الفيلسوف الإنجليزي .. كان يملأ خمسة أكواب شاي يشربها  الواحد تلو الآخر .. وقبل أن ينتهي من آخر كوب .. يكون قد أعد لنفسه المزيد  ..

( وشاي بالجملة ) ..



الشاعرة الامريكية " إيمي ليل " ..  خافت أن ينفذ السيجار أثناء اشتعال الحرب العالمية الأولى , و أن تتعطل عن الكتابة  .. فاشترت عشرة آلاف سيجار ..

( أعتقد _ بحسبة بسيطة _ أنهم يكفونها حتى  الحرب العالمية الثانية ) ..




أكل , أكل , أكل .. وكلاب  ..

أديب أمريكا " إستانبك " .. بعد أن فرغ من روايته " رجال وفئران " , جاء  كلبه وعبث بها ومزقها . . كلّيةً, وقف الأديب ينظر إلى كلبه ويقول :
لن أخسر  كلباً جميلاً من أجل رواية من الممكن أن تكون سخيفة ..

( ماذا نستفيد من  جملته تلك .؟ .. أنه متواضع جداً لدرجة عالية .. والأهم .. أنهم في أمريكا .. لديهم  .. الرجال أوفى من الكلاب .. )



جنس وشراب ..

أديبة فرنسا "  جورج صاند " _ إسمها يخوّف _ ..
ماذا تعمل قبل الكتابة ..؟
أولاً .. تدخن  السيجار , 
ثمّ تغرق في بحر من الخمر والجنس .. وكان الموسيقار " شوبان " يندهش  لطاقتها التي لا تنضب , وينظر لنفسه والشاعر " ديميسه " .. وكيف أنها قد استهلكتهما  _ ياعيني _ الواحد تلو الآخر , حتى تساقطا من الإعياء بينما هي .. جلست .. كحصان ..  جامح .. يكتب ..!!

( شفتو الافترا ؟ ) ..  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... ونفس طويـــــــل .  


 هذا  إهداء لمن يستسهل الكِتابة .. 
في ظل جرأة دور النشر .. على النشر لكل من هبّ  ودب ..


" أفلاطون " .. كتب السطر الأول من محاورة " الجمهورية " ..  خمسين مرة . .

" هيمنجواي " .. كتب الصفحة الأخيرة من روايته " وداعاً  للسلاح " .. اربعين مرة ..

" فرجيل " .. كتب التاسوعات في عشر سنين , ثم  ابعدها عن عينيه خمس سنوات .. ثم نشرها بعد ذلك , وهو يقول ناصحاً :
" أكتب ..  أكتب .. واترك ماكتبت بضع سنوات لتعود إليه ثم تختصره , واتركه سنة , ثم عد إليه  لتختصره .. ثم انشره بعد ذلك " ..
.
.


( والآن أصبح نشر كِتاب ,  أو ديوان شعر , أو رواية , أسهل من نشر الغسيل )  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... وغُرور .  

 - " والله  قد أحسنت وابدعت يا أنا " ..!

لا هذا ليس أنا ..
بل البُحتري , وكان يمدح  نفسه قبل أن يستحسن الناس شعره ..



- " الله يا أم كلثوم "  ..!
رددتها أم كلثوم بنفسها لنفسها وهي تستمتع لأغنية " ياللي كان يشجيك أنيني "  ..


البُحتري مرة أخرى " شايف نفسه" ..

كان يمشي بين البيوت  ويكلّم نفسه :
- " ما أعظمك , ما أروعك , ما أصدقك ... هات يا سيدي هات "  ... ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... ونُعاس .  



 شخصياً _ إن اعتبرتُم ما أكتبه شعراً _ فأنا أكتُب وانا نَعسان ..  
في مرحلة بين الصحو وبين النوم ..


ماعلينا .. :: 

الشاعر  الإغريقي " إيميندس " .. 
دخل أحد الكهوف ونام به 57 عاماً .. وخرج وقد نظم  شعراً كثيراً , والأغرب أنه حفظ كل ما نظمه الشعراء خارج الكهف برغم أنه هو لم يخرج  ..
يُقال .. أنه نظم شعره وحفظ شعر غيره وهو ..
.
.
.
نائم

 :: 




النشيد الوطني الفرنسي .. نظمه , ولحنه ضابط فرنسي  وهو نائم ..
( ولهذا اللغة الفرنسية اشبه بكلام النعسانين  :: )  




" كوبلا خان " قصيدة ( كولريدج ) الطويلة .. نظمها وهو نائم  ..



برتراند راسل .. الفيلسوف الإنجليزي .. لم ينظم شعرا على الإطلاق  , لكنهُ صحا مرة من نومه وقد نظم قصيدته الوحيدة من ستين بيتا وهو .. نائم ..
(  هذه التي يسمونها بيضة الديك .... النايم ) :: 



أحمد شوقي يكتب القصيدة  قبل مطلعها .. ويترك المطلع للنوم
( شفتو الحركات ؟ ) :: 
.
.
.

بعض  الكُتّاب هُنا , وهُناك .. 
وتحديداً " المتَشيْعِرون " .. يحتاجون _ في رأيي  المتواضع _لنومة أبدية .. :: 



وأخيراً .. إقرأوا هذه :

" ما  أتعسنا نحن الشعراء .. فقراء إذا صحونا و آلهة إذا نمنا "..
( الفردوسي )  نائِماً ..
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... ونحافة .  

 لماذا أغلب  الكُتاب يميلون للنحافة ..
ولم نرَ _ إلا فيما ندَر في أيام الكتابة بحق وحقيق _  كاتباً سميناً ..
الآن الكُتاب على " كل لون يا باتستا ".. إشي سمين , وإشي  قصيّر , وسمين ورفيّع ..
وخشن ودلّوع , وهناك كُتّاب من منازلهم .. وكُتّاب حسب  الطلب .. وكُتاب home delivery :: 


وبمناسبة النحافة ..
الأديب  الدانماركي " أندرسن " كان يحشر الورق تحت ملابسه ليبدو أكثر بدانة , وكان يعلّق  صورة الأديب السويدي " أوجست ستربتر برج " مقلوبة على الحائط ويقول له :
- " يجب  أن تظل هكذا مشنوقاً تتعذب وانت تراني أكتب " ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ........... وغرور مرة أخرى .  


 المتنبي  قتله بيت شِعر ..
لما هاجم أحد خصومه , بعث وراءه هذا الخصم من يقتله ولما وجده  , حاول المتنبي أن يهرب منه .. 
فقال له خادمه : 
" كيف تهرب وأنت القائل :  
الخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني * * * * * والسيف والرمح والقرطاس والقلم "  .!..

وحاول المتنبي أن يصدّق هذا البيت .. فقتله مطارده ..
وفي حقيقة  الأمر .. 
لا الخيل , ولا الليل , ولا البيداء , ولا أي نيلة تعرف المتنبي  .. :: 

هو الغُرور فقط . .
ومن الغرور ما قتل . .  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ........... ومكان مناسب , ووقت مناسب .  


 إلحق  الفكرة قبل ما تطير .. :: 

أحمد شوقي .. كان يكتب على اي شيء يجده .. 
علبة  سجائر , فوطة ..
شوقي من النوع الذي يسجّل الفكرة حتى لا ينساها ..

بعض  الكُتّاب يقولون :
إذا جاءتك الفكرة إنساها , أتركها , إهملها ..
يوم , يومين  .. شهر , شهرين ..
فإن ألحّت عليك , وشاغبتك , وعادت ..
فاكتبها  ..

بالمناسبة .. 
محمد عبده يلحّن بهذه الطريقة ..


الشاعر  الفرنسي " بول جيرالدي " .. 
يكتب على ورق لونه وردي  .. وإن لم يجد ..!
رسم حول مايكتبه مزرعة ورد كاملة , ثم يبدأ بعدها  بالكِتابة ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... واحتمالات كبيرة .  

 يقول "  هكسلي " :

" لو أن ستة قرود جلست إلى آلات كاتبة , وظلت تضرب على حروفها  لمئات السنين , فلا نستبعد أن نجد في بعض الأوراق الأخيرة التي كتبوها . . .  

قصيدة لشكسبير " .! ..

هذا الكلام لم يكن عبثياً , أو من قبيل  الطرفة .. 
هذا هو المبدأ الذي يؤمن به أيّ مادّي في هذا العالم .. 
أن هذا  الكون خُلق بطريق المصادفة , وبلعبة الاحتمالات , وبلا خالق ..

ومعلومة  أخيرة ..
" هكسلي " آمن أخيراً بضرورة وجود خالق لهذا الكون .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... وإصرار .  

همنجواي "  .. 
ضاعت شنطة تخصه في محطة بباريس وبها مسودات لقصص قصيرة كتبها ..
ماذا فعل  ؟! ..

كتبها مرّة أخرى أجمل من المرّة الاولى . ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... وإصرار , ثمّ انتحار .  


 همنجواي  مرّة أخرى ..

[ وهذا ما عبر عنه الكاتب الأميركي جون أبدايك باختصار ، أقصد  عن هذا المرض المزمن بالموت الذي صاحب أرنست همنغواي طوال حياته ، أو طوال مسيرته  الأدبية على الأقل ، " عندما وضع أخمص بندقيته المهترئة على الأرض ، مسنداً جبهته  على فوهتها ، ثم ضغط على الزناد .. " .. ] ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... و جُنون .  

الماركيز دي  ساد 

أشتهِر بجموحه الجنسي، وميله إلى لقسوة أثناء ممارسته للجنس الأمر الذي  اضطر زوجته إلى إيداعه في سجن للمجانين خوفاً من تجريمه , وإليه تُنسب السّادية  ..

ماعلاقة الماركيز بطقوس الكتابة ..

مُنع الماركيز دي ساد من  الكتابة نهائيا لأن ما يكتبه يُروّج للابتذال بحسب وجهة نظر المحافظين دينيا  ..

فكان أن تمّ تهريب ريش الكتابة إليه .
ولما اكتشف أمره صار يكتب  بالنّبيذ على ملاءات السرير مستخدماً عظمة دجاجة ..

ومُنع عنه أيّ طعام يمكن  من خلاله صُنع قلم , أو ريشة , وتمّت تعريته من الملابس لكي لا يجد شيئا يكتب عليه  .

أصبح الماركيز في سجنه عرياناً من الملابس , والأقلام , وورق الكِتابة  ..

فكتب بدمه ..

وكان في كل مرة يبتكر طريقة للكتابة , حتى .. وعندما  لم يجد شيئاً يكتب به ,
قرر أن ينتقم منهم فكتب إحدى قصصه ببرازه على جدران سجنه  ..

يععععععععععع

----------


## ابن البلد

> هذا رأيت أن أضعه  في رد منفصل , لكسب التعاطف معه ..
> اسمه " ريتشارد بيرتون " , وهو مؤرخ إنجليزي  .. 
> ترجم ألف ليلة وليلة .. فوجيء أن زوجته قد أحرقت كل ما كتب ظنا منها أنه  كتاب قديم .. قد نشره قبل ذلك .!


ياسلام على التفكير 
 :: 
آ ه وأه من حواء
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ياسلام على التفكير 
> 
> آ ه وأه من حواء


من واقع التاريخ للاسف وهذه حقيقة لا استطيع انكارها فقد كان دور المرأة فى حياة معظم الكتاب والفلاسفة سلبى للغاية وربما كان نفس هذا الدور السلبى هو مدعاة لمزيد من الالهام لهم ولابداعهم الخالد ...!!
نورتنى يا ابو يوسف  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... و ندم .  

 الفيلسوف "  برتراند راسل " يقول :
- ندمت على أشياء كثيرة في حياتي , وندمت على أنني لم  أسأل كثيراً .! .

لاتصدقوه ..! , .
هذا الرجل كان " كَلَمَنجي " , وكان  كثير الأسئلة لدرجة أن مربيته كانت تُسكِته بالقوّة , لكنه _ وحلا لهذا الإشكال _  كان يتظاهر بالنوم , ويتظاهر بأنه يحلم بصوت مرتفع , ثم يسأل ما يُريد أثناء نومه  ..
" كُهن " فلاسفة بقى .! . :: 




" فلوبير " أديب فرنسا  .

ندم أن الله لم يخلقه امرأة , ويُقال أنه تمنى لو تحوّل لامرأة ولو لعشر  سنوات .
لأنه أراد ان يعرف كيف تفكر المرأة , يقول أنّه أراد أن يكتشف الجانب  الآخر من العالم ..
فكر فيها كثير , وتقمّصها كثيراً , وكتب عنها كثيراً  ..
لدرجة انه لما أنهى روايته " مدام بوفاري " قال :

- أنا هذه السيدة .!  .





أديب ايطاليا " البرتو مورافيا " أصيب بشلل الأطفال في  صِغَرِه .
لكنه تعلم أربع لغات وهو نائمٌ في سريره , وقرأ آلاف الكتب وهو نائمٌ  في سريره


وبرغم كل إنجازاته ..
إلا أنّه ندم أنه لم يشتغل بتربية  الدواجن وهو صغير , ربّما الرّكض وراء " الدّجاج " أطلق ساقيه , خطوتان على الأرض  كانت أفضل من الكِتابة بالنّسبة له .






" نويل كوارد "  ندم أنه لم يندم ..
" دا بئا مش لائي حاجة يندم عليها , وبيتلكّك " ..
إذ  يقول كيف يعيش الإنسان مؤلفا , وممثلا , وسكّيرا , وفاجرا , وأراجوزا , وساخرا ,  وكافراً ..
دون أن يشعر بالندم ..
لم يندم على كلّ هذا , تخيّلوا إذن مالذي  ندم عليه .
يقول :
أنّه كان يجب أن يندم أنه بدّد عمره فيما ينفع الناس ,  وأنّه كان يجب يشغل نفسه بنفسه فقط ..
إذ ( ومعه حقّ في الـ إذ تلك ) ..
إذ  لا أحد في العالم يستحقّ .



أنا ..
لست ثرثاراً مثل " راسل " ,  وفهمت كيف تفكّر المرأة دون أيّ عملية تغيير جنس كما تمنّى " فلوبير " , ولست  مشلولاً مثل " مورافيا " ..
لذلك أنا أميل لرأي " كوارد " في مسألة النّدم  ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كما قلت لكم ,  المعلومة _ وهي ملك مشاع عموماً _ من بعض مؤلّفات أنيس منصور , وكتب أخرى , ومن  الذّاكرة .. 
والشّغل كان إمّا بتصرّف بسيط جداً على شغل منصور , وإمّا بتصرّف  كامل , وإمّا بخلق جديد أنشأته بيديّ هاتين . ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... وتردّد .. مرّة أخرى .  


 "  أفلاطون " .. كتب السطر الأول من محاورة " الجمهورية " .. خمسين مرة . .

"  هيمنجواي " .. كتب الصفحة الأخيرة من روايته " وداعاً للسلاح " .. اربعين مرة  ..

ذكرت هذا سابقاً .! ..

هذان العبقريّان تخرّجا من مدرسة , أنا  التحقت بها منذ صغري ..
مدرسة " المتردّدين " .. 
لولا التردّد الذي يصاحب  الكتابة , ولولا الارتياب , والوسوسة , والقلق , والأخذ والرد , والمسح والشّطب ,  والحذف والإعادة , والخوف .. 
لما عرفنا أفلاطون , ولا همنجواي ..

كما  ترين يا " أولياندر " .. 
المحاولة الخمسين للسّطر الأخير لمحاورة " الجمهورية "  , والمحاولة الأربعين لكتابة الصفحة الاخيرة لرواية " وداعاً للسلاح " .. 
هي ما  أنجح هذين العملين ..
نحن كقرّاء لم نعرف ماذا كتبوا في الـ 49 أو الـ 39 محاولة  الأولى .. 
هم فقط الذين يعرفون ماذا حدث وقتها , ولماذا تردّدوا , وأنّ  ارتيابهم المستمرّ كان سبباً في معرفتنا بهم .

لأنني طلبت اليوم حذف موضوع  ما ..
تستغرب الفاضلة " أولياندر " تردّدي المستمرّ بينما أنا في الثلاثينات من  عمري , وفي الحقيقة أنا حاسم في أموري كلّها إلا أمرين يا " أولياندر " يا سيّدتي  ..
الكِتابة , والحبّ ..
طالما أنا مستمرّ في الكِتابة , ومستمرّ في الحبّ  ..

تتغذى الكِتابة على التّكرار , ويتغذّى الحب على الارتياب .

في  فنّ الكِتابة هناك مدارس كثيرة .
الكتّاب الأكثر شهرة , والأكثر إمتاعاً ,  والأكثر جاذبيّة , والاكثر جنوناً .. 
يتخرّجون من مدرسة المتردّدين , والكتّاب  المغمورين بالكاد ينجحون في مدارسهم الأخرى ..

بالنّسبة لي , لا أعتبر نفسي  " مكنة طباعة " , أنا أكتب مشاعري التي تتغيّر كلّ ساعة , وكلّ دقيقة , وكلّ ثانية  ..
اكتب ارتباكي المستمرّ , وأكتب قراراتي المتخبّطة , وأكتب مناوراتي العاطفيّة  التي قد تتغيّر تبعاً لتغيّر سير المعركة التي يخوضها قلبي مع المرأة التي ترفع  سلاحها في وجهي ..

من يكتب دون تفكير , ودون تغيير , ودون تشخيص لحالته التي  يمرّ بها وقت الكِتابة سينسى مع مرور الوقت ما كتب .. 
لن يتذكّر حرفاً واحداً  .. ولن يتذكّره أحد .



ما أكتبه .. تحديداً ما أكتبهُ من نصوص ; هو  قطعة من كبدي .. 
من القلب , ومن الرّوح , ومن التّجارب المضنية في هذه الدّنيا  .
أنا أتعب كثيراً حتّى أنشر , وأتعب كثيراً بعدما أنشر ..

الكتابة لديّ  ليست بالسّاهل .. 
لديّ نصوص تتألّف من عشرين سطراً كتبتها في أربعة أشهر ,  ونصوص تتألّف من أربعة أسطر كتبتها في عشرين شهراً ..

أنا لا أكتب نصوصي  كيفما اتّفق , بسرعة وفي نفس اللحظة ..
لا أعاشر نصوصي كما تُعاشَر عاهرة , ..  ليلة والسّلام .. ساعة وانتهت القصّة , ولا نعرف بعضنا بعد ذلك , ولا نتذكّر بعضنا  البعض إن التقينا بعد شهور ..

بعض الكتّاب لا يتذكّرون قصائدهم , لأنّهنّ  بنات ليل ..
أنا أعرف بنات أفكاري كما أعرف أولادي ..

كما أعرف النّدوب  التي خلّفتها الجراح على وجوههم .
كما أعرف طريقة مشيهم , كلامهم , ضحكهم ,  بكائهم ..
كما أعرف لون أعينهم , لون شعرهم , لون بشرتهم , ..

فأنا أعرف  عادات كل نصّ , ومزاجه , وطبيعته ..
أعرف النّص الضال , والنّص المحترم .. أعرف  النّص الطّائش , والنّص المتّزن .. أعرف النّص الجميل , والنّص البشع ..  

وأحياناً ..
أعاشر نصوصي معاشرة العشّأق , كلّ يوم نتعب في ممارسة  الشّعر ..
نعرق , نلهث , نصرخ , نبكي , و .. نتمتّع .. 
نبدأ سويّا في الوقت  نفسه , وننتهي سويّا في الوقت نفسه..
مهمّ أن أنتهي أنا وكلامي في نفس الوقت ,  وأن نصل لأورجازِم الكتابة في نفس الوقت ..
وإلا .. أعيد الكرّة مرّة بعدَ مرّة  بعد مرّة .. كما تلاحظين دوماً ..
أفعل هذا كثيراً حتّى أتأكّد أنّ كلامي لقّح  الفِكرة في الوقت المناسب ..
وأنّ شِعري وصَل للذّروة ..


وأحياناً  ..
أتعامل مع نصوصي كامرأة لا تلد , كامرأة لديها صعوبات كبيرة في الإنجاب  ..
أحاول أنا وهي أن نلجأ لكلّ الطرق حتّى تحبل , وتنجب ..
هذا الأمر  بالنّسبة لي ولها يحتاج لشهور طويلة , من العلاج , والمتابعة .
الفكرة التي تحبل  بسرعة , أقطع علاقتي بها .. وأنكر معرفتي بها .

الكِتابة يا أولياندر هي  التردّد , والارتباك الجميل .
إن ارتجاف القلم في أصابعي , هو الذي يخلق تلك  الرّشّات الجميلة والتعرّجات الغامضة على الورق ..
إن الحجر العاشر الذي ألقيه  في بِرَك الكِتابة الرّاكدة , هو الذي يرسم تلك الدّوائر الجميلة والمتداخلة على  السّطح ..
إنّ أكوام الورق الممزّق والملقي بشكل فوضوي وغير حضاري في صفيحة  الزّبالة لمحاولة كتابة بيت شعر واحد , هي ما تجعلني أقف منتصباً وأنا في كامل  أناقتي الشّعرية أمامكم خارج غرفة مكتبي ..

بعض من يعرفني عن قرب سمحت له أن  يشاهد ذلك كلّه , أن يشاهد كومة الأحجار في يدي , وأن يشاهد ارتجاف أصابعي , وأن  يشاهد سلّة المهملات تحت مكتبي ..

والبعض الآخر لا يحظى سوى بمشاهدة الرشقة  الأخيرة في القلب .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... و ( 1 ) : فكرة .  



البحث عن فِكرة هو أكثر طرق الكِتابة ابتذالاً , وتصنّعاً , وسطحيّة  ..
الكاتب الذي يبحث عن فكرة , يشبه الذي يبحث عن فتاة ليل في السّكك الخلفية  ..
ممارسة سريعة , ووضيعة , وغير قابلة للتذكّر ..
إن واجهته الفتاة أنكرها ,  وإن واجه هو الفتاة لم تتذكَره .


يجب أن تنتظر ..

تذكّر أنّ  انتظار شرارة النّص قد يطول , إنّ انتظار شظيّة بحجم كرة التّنس من نيزك لتضرب  الأرض تشبه انتظار الفكرة القصيدة , أو الفكرة الحِِكاية ..
حجمها صغير ,  وتأثيرها مدمّر ..

تأتي الفكرة من بعيد , بعيد جداً .. من السّما .. من عند  الله , من بين سبّابة وإبهام ملَك ..

تضرب فجأة , وبعنف , وتحدث في قلبي  فوهة بحجم مدينة .
أنا كلّ ليلة أنتظر قاتلتي , أنتظرها بفارغ الشّعر .
وحيث  تضرب ; هناك حرائِق , وقتلى , ومصابين , وعشّاق , ومفقودين , .. وهناك أثَر لا يزول  .

صدّقوني ..
خلال تلك النّدوب تنبت الأشعار .
داخل تلك الحُفَر  العميقة في القلب والرّوح والعقل تُنشَأ مُدُن الكلام ..

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع راقى يا جيهان ..
يقطر عذوبة على ألحان النفس الفنانة الهامسة ..
أتابع باستمتاع..


تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> موضوع راقى يا جيهان ..
> يقطر عذوبة على ألحان النفس الفنانة الهامسة ..
> أتابع باستمتاع..
> 
> 
> تحياتى


اهلا يا ندى
سعيدة والله بمتابعتك للموضوع والف شكر على اطرائك الرقيق يا حبيبتى
وان شاء الله تجدى فيه ما يمتعك دايما 
تحياتى **

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... وتكاثُر .  




أودّ أن أقول لكم أنّ القصيدة _ من وجهة " شِعري " الشّخصيّة _  كائن حيّ .! , ..
كائِن متحوّل , ومتطوّر, ويستجيب لمتغيّرات اللحظة , والمِزاج  , والحالة الظرفـ زمانية / مكانيّة / نفسيّة للكاتب , .. 

وقد تنمو القصيدة  وحيدة وتتكاثر من تلقاء شِعرها وتُنجب لنا أبياتَ شعرٍ كثيرة ; دونما أي تدخّل بشري  كـ " سِتّنا مريِم " , ولا تحتاج لأيّ شيءٍ سوى أن تهزّ إليها شجرة اللّغة لتسّاقط  عليها القوافي شِعراً جنِيّا .

وقد تتكاثر بسرعة فائِقة بعد أن تُمارس خطيئة  الشّعر وغـَزْلِ القوافي بشكل جماعي ومتكرر كـ " سالومي " ; دون أن يكتشف أحدٌ من  هوَ الأب الشّرعي لقصيدتكـَ / ـكـِ الأخيرة ..
وهذه " سكّه خَطَر " قد تودي  بحياتك الشّعرية .! , إن لم تكُن من العارفين بحواري الشّعر الخلفيّة , ..
لأنّ  " سالومي " _ في النّهاية _ قد تطلب أن يُقدّم إليها رأسك على طبقِ من نّحاس إن لم  تتجاوب وشبَقها الشّعري .. 

بالضبط .. 
تماماً كما فعلت بالنبيّ يحيى  ..
لا تدّعوا نبوّة الشّعر مثلي , لا تدّعوا فتسقطَ رؤوسكم .! .

فمن  يُمارس عمليّة إعادة تخليق القصيدة وتجميلها عدّة مرّات يجب أن يكون قد تخرّج معي  من مدرسة : 
[ أن تكتبَ نَصّا واحداً مِئة مرة , أفضل من أن تكتبَ مِئة نصٍّ  مرّة واحِدة ] ..

يجب أن يكون قد جلس معي على نفس الطاولة , وفي نفس  الفصل .
وكتبَ ومسحَ , وكتبَ ومسحَ , وكتبَ ومسحَ معي على نفسِ السبّورة  ..

وبعد أن تغيّرَتْ قوانين الزواج في بلدي / دولة الشّعر  ..
.
.
الآن صِرتُ أكثرَ شقاوة ..
وصارت القصائِدُ أكثرَ عُهراً .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... و .. بس  




في الحقيقة .! , الكِتابة فنّ فعلاً.
والفنّ يحتاج لمِزاج ,  والمِزاج حالة , والحالة وقتٌ قصيٌر استثنائيّ , والوقت القصير الاستثنائيّ نادر ,  والنّدرة تعني القيمة , والقيمة تساوي التميّز , والتميّز يعني اختلاف , والاختلاف  يعني العبقرية , والعبقريّة جنونٌ , والجنون لدى الكُتّاب مؤقّت , والجنون المؤقّت  يحتاج لوقتٍ قصير , والوقت القصير يعني حالة , والحالة مزاج , والمزاج فنّ , والفنّ  في الحقيقة يعني الكِتابة , والكتابة فنّ , والفنّ يحتاج لمِزاج , والمِزاج  ............. لديكم وقت ؟! ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... وتحضير أرواح . ::  


ساعات فرجينيا  وولف الأخيرة
 ---------------------------------------------

 بقلم : فـاطـمـة  نـاعـوت


 رواية "السـّاعات"  The Hours 2002، لـ "مايكل كننجام Michael Cunningham ، الحائزة جائزة "بوليتزر" ،  تناولت آخر يوم في حياة الأديبة الإنجليزية "فرجينيا وولف ". 

وقد تحوّلت  الرواية إلى فيلمٍ فاز بأوسكار و يُعرض حاليًا في معظم دور سينمات العالم ، جسدّت  نيكول كيدمان الممثلة الأمريكية الجميلة دور فرجينيا وولف.لعب المؤلف لعبته الذكيّة  حين استعار تقنية وولف في بنائها الدراميّ ووظفّها في تشكيل روايته عنها، فتذكّر  القارئُ أسلوبَ وولف اللاسرديّ في معالجة نصوصِها حيث الأحداث تتجاور وخطُّ الزمن  أفقيّ ، فيخلو القصُّ من تيمة السَّرد الخطيّ التقليديّ الذي تتنامى فيه الأحداث مع  التصاعد الزمنيّ . 

تتناول الرواية /الفيلم - الساعات الأخيرة في حياة  فرجينيا وولف عبر رصد يوم واحد في ثلاثة عصور ، ومن خلال ثلاث نساء : محررّة صحفيّة  من الزمن الحالي2002، كلاريسا ، ربّة منزل في الزمن اللاحق للحرب العالمية الثانية  مباشرة عام 51، لورا ، ثم الخَّيط الرابط بينهما ، فرجينيا وولف ( كيدمان)، عام 23  حين تحاول الشروع في كتابة روايتها الأشهر "مسز دالواي". 

لقطة المفتتح  للفيلم عام 41 وهو العام الذي أنهت وولف فيه حياتها بإغراقِ نفسها في نهر " أووز"  حيث يصوّر مشهد الانتحار ، وبعدها يعود فلاش باك ليرصدَ لحظات حميمة من حياة وولف ،  تلك اللحظات التي تمسك بقلمها وتكتب. عام 51 حيث إحدى القارئات ( لورا) تقرأ رواية  "السيدة دالواي" وابنها الصغير ريتشارد الذي سيصبح أحد شخوص تلك الرواية عام 2002 ،  ثم الزمن الراهن و السيدة دالواي ( كلاريسا) ذاتها تعدُّ الترتيبات لإقامة حفل  تكريم لهذا الذي أصبح شاعرًا مشهورا غير أنه أصيب بأزمة نفسية نتيجة مرضٍ خطير مما  يدفعه إلى القفز من شرفة منزله المنعزل يوم تكريمه. 

استعاد "كننجام"  فرجينيا وولف للحياة ، ناسجًا قصتها في تواشج ذكيّ مع امرأتين أكثر معاصرةً.في أحد  صباحات لندن الرماديّة عام 1923 تصحو وولف على حُلمٍ كئيب و متكرر ، سوف يقودها إلى  محاولة كتابة روايتها الجديدة "مسز دالواي ".بينما في الزمن الحاضر ، وعلى نحوٍ  متوازٍ، أحد أيام يونيو في بلدة جرين ويتش " ، كلاريسّا فوجان ذات ال 52 عاما ،  تعدُّ الترتيبات من أجل حفل تكريم صديقها القديم ريتشارد ، الشاعر الذي فاز بجائزة  أدبية كبرى والذي يموت ببطء بعد إصابته (بالإيدز! ). 

وعلى الجانب الثالث،  في لوس أنجلوس عام 1951 ، لورا براون ، ربّة البيت التي تنتظر طفلا ، تشعر باضطرابٍ  و إحباط ، يتملكها إحساسٌ عدميّ كلما حاولت أن تجد مبررًا لوجودها خارج دور الأم  والزوجة ، سوى أنها مع هذا ، تفعل ما في وسعها من أجل الترتيب لعيد ميلاد زوجها ،  غير أنها لا تستطيع التوقف عن متابعة قراءة رواية "مسز دالواي "لفرجينيا وولف.  لقطات سريعة لحياتيّ هاتين المرأتين وخطٌّ عريض يتقاطع معهما يمسُّ حياةَ وولف  ذاتها فتجد ذروةً دراميةً واحدةً تضفِّر حيوات تلك السيدات الثلاث بخيوطٍ تتقاطع مع  رواية دالواي و تلك اللحظات الثمينة التي يحاول فيها المرءُ فعلَ أمرٍ ما وينجح بعد  جَهدٍ في الوصول ، في هذا تقول كلاريسا: "من هدايا الحياة الصغيرة لنا تلك الساعة  التي تحتشد فيها حياتنا –بالرغم من رِهاناتنا و توقعاتنا – لتتفتح فجأة طاقة نورٍ  تهبنا كل الأشياء التي حلُمنا بها. 

فيما يتجول كننجام بين النساء الثلاث ،  بانتقالاتٍ ناعمة غير مفتعلة ، تلتقط وولف في نهاية الفصل الأول قلمَها لتخطَّ  جملتها الأولى في الرواية " قالت السيدة دالواي إنها سوف تشتري الورود بنفسِها."وفي  بداية الفصل الثاني تمرُّ عين "لورا" على هذا السطر و تبتهج لاستغراقها الوشيك في  خيال الرواية التي تقرأ.على الجانب الآخر ، يصبح يوم كلاريسا انعكاسًا مرآويًا ليوم  السيدة دالواي مع مسحة تحديثية تناسب زمن الألفية الثالثة ( وتلك هي اللعبة الخطرة  التي لعبها المؤلف من تعديلِ زمنِ رواية وولف وما يستتبعه هذا التعديل الزمنيّ من  تغييرات في الأحداث التي أساءت إلى رواية وولف "مسز دالواي" من وجهة نظري ) ، ولكن  يبدو أن المؤلف أرادَ أن يخرجَ من أسرِ زمن وولف ليفتح مجال الإلهام على مصراعيه  ويفيد من تقنيات العصر وكذا ليخلقَ ثراءً دراميًا على خطِّ الزمن.كلاريسا تعلم أن  رغبتها القوية في منح صديقها القديم - المصاب بالإيدز في رواية الساعات والمصاب  بقذيفة من الحرب العالمية حسب رواية وولف – حفلاً يرفع من روحه المعنوية قد تبدو  فكرة مبتذلةً بالنسبة للجميع ،ولكنها ترى ذاك الحفل ضروريا بدلا من فتح باب اليأس  أمام الشاعر الذي ينتظر نهايته.رواية الساعات هي ترنيمةُ وعيٍ وتذكرة بأن الفنَّ  أكثر رحابةً من مجرد عالم من الموجودات. 

يقول الناقد الأدبيّ " برناديت  جاير " من ولاية " أرلينجتون " إن رواية الساعات تُعد أحد أجمل الروايات المعاصرة  التي قرأتها ومن السهل أن ندرك لماذا حصدت بوليتزر . ويظهر تميُّز العمل في نجاح  المؤلف في تناول الأمر من منظور المرأة حيث تلمس أنه اخترق دواخل روح هاتين  المرأتين ، واستطاع أن يستلهم كيف كانت تفكر وولف أثناء الكتابة و ماهية حوارها  الداخلي . أحسن المؤلف توظيف تيمات فكر وولف التي تتجلى في روايتها السيدة دالواي و  كذلك في مقالة "غرفة للمرء وحده" ليصنع حبكةً محكمة من التوازيات الزمنية والبشرية.  

بالرغم من محاولة كاتب الرواية تمجيد وولف إلا أن التغييرات التي صاغ بها  روايتها "مسز دالواي " من أجل جعلها متسقةً والزمن الذي مُثلت فيه ،نجده في حينٍ  ،فتح قوسَ الزمنِ على اتساعه فوسمَ الفيلم بثراء تقنيّ وزمنيٍّ غير إنه في حينٍ آخر  أضعف جلال رواية "مسز دالواي " حين غسل عنها زمن الحرب الكونيّة الأولى بكل ما غلّف  تلك المرحلة من شجن واشتباكات اجتماعية وسياسية وانقسامات نفسية لمعاصري ذاك الزمن  ، كما أن استبدال إصابة الشاعر بمرض الإيذر بإصابته بقذيفة في الحرب يعدّ إساءة  بالغة لرائعة وولف الروائية ، هذا في رأيي على الأقل. 

القفز فوق سلّم الزمن  والانتقال المباغت بين الأحداث والتقاطع المشتبك مع الوقت والشخوص هي أهم تقنيات  وولف في البناء الروائيّ وهي التيمة التي لعب عليها المخرج في بناء دراما فيلمه  الذي فاز بأوسكار. 

فرجينيا وولف (1882-1941) أحد أهم القامات في الأدب  الإنجليزي و رواده في حركة التحديث . صنعت إسهاما مهمًّا في تغيير شكل الرواية  الإنجليزية إذ نجح حسُّها التجريبي في تطوير الأسلوب الشعريّ في السرد القصصي  والروائي حيث اعتمدت تقنيتها الروائية ما يعرف نقديًا بـ "تيار الوعي" ، تستشف  حيوات شخوصها من خلال الغور داخل أفكارهم و استدعاء خواطرهم بما يسمى باستثارة  حالات الذهن الإدراكية ، حسيًّا ونفسيًا ، والتي تشكّل نماذج وتداعيات الوعي  البشري. تفعل ذلك من خلال رصد وتسجيل لحظات الوعي المتناثرة داخل الذات.  

تلتقي تقنياتها تلك مع كلٍّ من "بروست" و "جويس" متجاوزةً بذلك التقنية  التقليدية في القصّ الذي ينتهج الوصفَ الخطّي المتنامي زمنيًا والرصدَ الموضوعيّ  الذي ميّز رواية القرن التاسع عشر.عمدَ أسلوبها إلى تصاعد الوعي الذهنيّ لشخوص  روايتها في تزامنٍ مع التصاعد السرديّ للحدث.الكتل الزمنية تتراص متوازيةً في  الذاكرة وبالتالي في الرؤية الدرامية ، المشاهِد غير المكتملة تتقاطع و تشتبك لتخلق  لوحةً أرحب .التنوّع الأسلوبيّ للقصِّ يذكِّر القارئ دائما أن ثمة خطًّا شعريًّا أو  خياليًا متورطٌ في العمل.إن تبنّي تيار الوعي في السرد القصصيّ والذي يتراوح بين  التفاصيل الدنيوية العادية و بين الإسهاب الغنائي ، والخبرة العالية بطرائق تشكّل  المشهد ،هما من أهم أدوات وولف ، التي أظهرت لقارئها مدى أهمية استغلال وتنمية  قدرات المخيال التشكيلي في حياتنا اليومية كما هو لدى المبدع في بناء النص.  

اشتهرت وولف باستدعاءاتها الشعرية التي تستخلصها من ميكانيزم التفكير  والشعور البشري. كانت ، مثل بروست وجويس ، قادرةً بامتياز على استحضار كافة  التفاصيل الواقعية والحسيّة من الحياة اليومية، غير إنها كانت تنتقد أسلوب  مجايليْها آرنولد بينيت و جون جلوس وورثي بشأن اهتمامهما البالغ برسم واقعية  ميكروسكوبية وثائقية مفرّغةٍ من الفن ، وهو ما سحباه من روائيي القرن ال 19. كانت  ترى أن الواقعيين المعاصرين الذين يزعمون الموضوعية العلمية الحيادية زائفون ،طالما  لا يعترفون بحقيقة أنه لا حياد تامًا في الرؤية ، لأن "الواقعية "يتم رصدها على  نحوٍ مختلفٍ باختلاف راصديها.الأسوأ من ذلك أن محاولتهم الوصول للموضوعية العلمية  الدقيقة تلك غالبا ما ينتج عنها محض تراكم زمني للتفاصيل . كانت وولف تطمح في  الوصول لطريقة أكثر شخصانية وأكثر دقة كذلك في التعامل مع الواقع روائيا. لم تكن  بؤرة اهتمامها "الشيء" موضوع الرصد ، ولكن " الطريقة التي يُرصد بها" من قِبَل  "الراصد" . 

وقالت في هذا الأمر:" دعنا نرصد الذرّات المتناهية وقت سقوطها  فوق العقل بنفس ترتيب سقوطها ،ثم دعنا نتتبع المشهد على نحوٍ منفصل وغير مترابط في  الظهور،الأمر الذي يجعل كل مشهدٍ أو حدث يصيب ضربةً فنيًّة في منطقة الإدراك."  

كان النقاد يقارنون بين كتابات وولف وبين ما أنتجه فنانو المدرسة ما- بعد-  الانطباعية postimpressionism في التشكيل من حيث التأكيد على التنظيم التجريديّ  لمنظور الرؤية من أجل اقتراح شبكة أوسع للدلالات والرؤى. 

بعد روايتين  تقليديتين نسبيًّا ، بدأت وولف في تطويع مداخلها التي مهدت لها اللعب على بناءٍ  مخياليّ أكثر رحابةً. 

التطوّر المشهديّ المتصاعد حلَّ محلَّه التشكيل عن  طريق التراصِّ الرؤيويّ ؛ الاشتباك المباشر مع الواقع والتراكم الزمنيّ استُبِدلَ  بالتراوح الملتبس للعقل بين الذاكرة والوعي ؛ومن ناحية أخرى يربط المشهد المركّب  للتيمة الرمزية بين شخوص ليس من علاقة بينهم في نفس القصة.كل تلك التقنيات ألقت على  عاتق القارئ متطلبات جديدة تساعده في تخليق وإعادة بناء الصورة الكليّة .  

في رواية "غرفة جاكوب" 1922 نجد أن صورة البطل الكليّة تتركب من سلسلة من  وجهات النظر الجزئية و المتناثرة عبر النص. في رواية "الأمواج" 1931، نجد أن منظورا  - متعدد الرؤى لشخوص الرواية في حواراتهم الذاتية مع أنفسهم خلال علاقة كل منهم  بالشخص الميّت في الرواية "بيرسيفال" - يتم تكسيره على عشرة فصول ، تلك الفصول  بدورها تكوّن منظورا إضافيًّا يصف رحلة يومٍ واحد من الفجر إلى الغسق.والرواية  الأخرى التي تلعب لعبة الزمن أيضًّا ، أي رواية اليوم الواحد ،هي "مسز دالواي" حيث  ترتّب البطلة لحفل المساء بينما تستدعي كامل حياتها منذ الطفولة حتى عمرها الحالي  في الخمسين. 

مشكلات الهوية هي الهم الثابت وراء هذه الإزاحة المنظورية ،  وغالبا ما تلجأ وولف إلى تصوير حالة البحث عن الشخصيات غير المتحققة وغير المكتملة  و من ثم عن ما سوف يحقّق اكتمالها. ترتكز كتابة وولف على لحظات الوعي العليا ،  وبالمقارنة برواية جويس "عيد الغطاس" التي فيها يتناول البصيرةَ كنوعٍ من القوى  الأسطورية ، نجد أن وولف تعالج الأمرَ كملَكةٍ ذهنيّة حين يُفعِّل العقلُ أقصى  طاقاته. 

لا أحد يقرأ وولف بغير أن يؤخذَ بالاهتمامِ الفائقِ الذي تعطيه  للمخيال الإبداعيّ .شخوصها الرئيسية يفعلّون حواسَهم وراء المنطق العقليّ ، كما أن  أسلوبها السرديّ يحتفل بالدوافع الجمالية التي تنظّم الأبعادَ المتنافرة في كلٍّ  متناغمٍ متسّق. ترى وولف أن الكائن البشريّ لا يكون مكتملاً إذا لم يفعِّل طاقاته  الحدسية والتخيلية في أقصى درجاتها.و مثل كل كتّاب الحداثة ، نجد أن وولف مفتونة  بالعملية الإبداعية وغالبا ما تضع إشارةً لها في أعمالها ، سواء حين تصف كفاح  الرسام في بناء لوحته في "الطريق إلى المنارة" ،أو الكاتب في "رواية لم تُكتَب بعد"  حيث تحاول استكشاف طرائق تخلّق العمل الإبداعيّ في مخيلة العقل البشريّ. 

لا  يمكن للقارئ أو للمشاهد أن يستقرئ ميكانيزم هذا التخلّق في اللوحة المكتملة أو  الرواية المكتوبة :الملاحظة ، الغربلة،التنظيم الإحداثيّ ، رسم خريطة العلاقات  والتأويلات ، وهكذا نرى أن العقل البشريّ يقوم بأشد العمليات تعقيدًا لتنظيم الوعي  والإدراك مع الملموسات الأمر الذي لا يمكن رصده بشكل كليّ داخل إطارٍ وصفيٍّ  محدد.في " رواية لم تُكتب بعد" ترصد وولف حالات التخلّق الذهني لجنين رواية عن طريق  أخذ القارئ عبر بدايات رواية لم تكتمل بعد راصدةً كيف يمكن أن تكتمل على أنحاء  متباينة. تتحرك القصة أمامًا وخلفًا بين حائطين من الخيال والواقع ، كلَّ يساهم في  احتماليات الرواية ليحفرَ نهرًا من الاقتراحات البديلة ، كل هذا يتم في ذهن الراوية  التي تختبر كل الرؤى الممكنة المعتمدة على مراقبتها شخصية امرأة معينة تجلس أمامها  في إحدى كبائن القطار. 

 
 على الجانب الآخر ،  ترصد الكلمات الفعلية والإيماءات التي يأتي بها راكبو نفس الكابينة ، ومن ثم ترسم –  ذهنيًا – اقتراحاتٍ مُتخيلَةً لكلٍّ منهم عبر خلقٍ روائيٍ تمَّ من خلال الملاحظة ،  التقمّص العاطفيّ ، وتجسيد ما تشاهده ليتفق وتصورها المبدئيّ . يظهر هذا في آلية  استدعاء التداعيات الذهنية للمحيطين من خلال قراءة     أفكارهم وسلوكهم ثم التعامل ذهنيا ونفسيا مع تلك التداعيات. ترسم وولف عملية الخلق  الإبداعيّ كتجربة كاملة ، بدايات خاطئة يتم استبدالها ، تصحيح النغمة ودرجة التماسك  الدراميّ ،فمثلا ، لابد أن يجد الراوية جريمة مُتخيلَة ارتكبتها البطلة "ميني مارش"  لتتفق و حال الأسى المرسومة على وجهها ، كذلك استبدال نبات السرخس بنبات الخلنج  لمناسبته المشهد المرسوم على نحوٍ أفضل ، إضافة أو طرح شخوص للرواية . 

ولا  تغفل وولف حساب الراوية ذاتها كقوة دافعة في العمل ، بالرغم من محاولة الراوية  التعالي فوق الحدث حيث بدأ من أرض الرصد الصلبة ، لكن روح الفنان داخل وولف أجبرتها  على الضلوع في الدراما . ومثلما حدث لـ بودلير في "النوافذ" أكدت وولف في تلك  الرواية على حتمية انتصار روح الخلق الإبداعي داخل الفنان على روح العدمية التي  تصيب المبدع أحيانا ،فكلما أثبتت حكايتها الأولى فشلها و تراءى لها كم أن حبكتها  تبدو مضحكةً سرعان ما تستجيب لروح المبدع داخلها وتشرعُ في نسجِ حبكةٍ جديدة.في هذه  الرواية الثريّة غزيرة التفاصيل ، التي تشتجر فيها الأبعاد الكثيفة للواقع  الموضوعيّ ،مع الراوية والناقد في آن ، مع المحلل الذاتي داخل الراصد بما لا يعطي  مجالا للنهاية أن تكتمل ، يتنامى الهاجس الإلهاميّ داخل المبدعة التي تنشد "عالمًا  رائعًا ، مشاهدَ ملوّنةً ، وشخصيات أسطورية تنتظر أن تُخلق "، لتقف الرواية على  الحافّة الحرجة بين النقصِّ والاكتمال. 

ولدَتْ فرجينيا ستيفن في 25 يناير  1882 ،لأسرة شديدة المحافظة أو ما يُطلق عليها أسرة فيكتورية (نسبة إلى العصر  الفيكتوريّ ) ،حيث الأب يعمل مؤرّخا بارزًا ، وناقدًا أدبيًّا هو" ليزلي ستيفن" و  أمها " جوليا جاكسون داكوورث" من نسل عائلة "داكوررث" التي اشتهرت بالطباعة والنشر.  وكان للأسرة اهتمامٌ بالتيارات الفكرية والفنيّة السائدة وقتها حتى أن بعض أشهر  الفنانين –ما قبل الرافائليين - وقتها أعجبوا بجوليا (الأم)ورسموا بورتريهاتٍ لها ،  كما كان أبوها صديقًا لكلٍّ من " هنري جيمس ، تينيسون ،ماثيو آرنولد، و جورج إليوت"  و اشترك مع آخرين في عمل قاموس "السِّيَر الذاتية القومية " . 

على إنه وفق  عادة تلك الأيام فقد دُفع فقط بشقيقيها ، "أدريان و ثوبي" ، إلى التعليم النظاميّ  في المدارس والجامعات، في حين تلقَّت " فرجينيا " وشقيقتها " فينيسا "(التي ستغدو  الرسامة فينيسيا بيل فيما بعد) تعليمهما في المنزل بحيّ هايد بارك، واعتمدتا على  مكتبة أبيهما الضخمة لتحصيل الثقافة.علِقتِ المرارةُ بروح فرجينيا استياءً من عدم  المساواة في معاملة الولد و البنت و احتجاجا على ما تنطوي عليه تلك التفرقة من تدني  نظرة المجتمع لفكر المرأة و جدارتها الذهنية للتعلّم ،وكذا ساءها استكانةُ المرأة  وقبولها الأمر على هذا النحو السلبيّ. 

عبر مشروعها الأدبيّ ؛ ظهرت ملامح  هذا الرفض في مقالاتٍ كثيرة رصدت خلالها تباين التوجّهات الاجتماعية نحو كلٍّ من  المرأة والرجل أهمّها مجموعة مقالات بعنوان "غرفة تخصُّ المرء وحده" عام 1929 تحكي  فيها كيف كانت تُحذَّر من الخروج و تُمنع من دخول مكتبة الجامعة لأنها امرأة.  تتناول تلك المقالة تاريخَ مشروعٍ أدبيّ كتبته امرأة و المبرر الإنسانيّ الذي يحتّم  حصولَ الأديبةِ على المُناخ ذاته المتاح لأديب رجل ،مثل غرفة مستقلة توفِّر خصوصيةً  للمبدع وأيضًا حقها في شيء من الاستقلال الاقتصاديّ ، حيث لم يكن مقبولا في عصر  فرجينيا أن تحصل المرأة على مالٍ خاص أو حتى أن تختار مصيرها باستقلالٍ كالرجل.  

في رسالةٍ لصديقتها "فيتا ساكفيلد " تكلمت فرجينيا عن تلك المرحلة من  حياتها المبكرة قائلةً :" هل تتخيلين في أي بيئةٍ نشأتُ ؟ لا مدرسة أقصدها ؛ أقضي  يومي مستغرقةً في التأمل وسط تلالٍ من كتب أبي ؛لا فرصة إطلاقا لالتقاط ما يحدث خلف  أسوار المدرسة : اللعب بالكرة ، المشاحنات ،تبادل الشتائم ، التحدث بالسوقية عوضا  عن الفكتورية المقيتة ،المشاركة في الفعاليات المدرسية ، و الشعور بالغيرة ! ".  

ثمة صدمات في طفولة وولف ظللّت حياتها بمِسحة حزنٍ لازمتها حتى لحظة  انتحارها في النهر ،أولا التحرّش الجسديّ من قِبل أخيها غير الشقيق " جيرالد  داكوورث " ، ثم موت أمِّها في فجر مراهقتها . أخذت أختها غير الشقيقة " ستيللا  داكوورث " مكانَ الأم لكنها ماتت أيضًا بعد أقلِّ من عامين ، كما عايش "ليزلي ستيفن  " ، الأب " موتًا بطيئا بالسرطان ،و تزامن موت شقيقها " توبي" عام 1906 مع بداية  إصابتها بالانهيار النفسي والعقلي المزمن الذي لازم حياتها. 

إثر موت أبيها  عام 1904 ، انتقلت فرجينيا مع شقيقتها "فينيسا" وشقيقيها " آدريان" إلى منزل في  مجاورة "بلووم بيري" جوار المتحف البريطانيّ في وسط لندن ،البيت الذي سيصبح مركزًا  لنشاط " جماعة بلووم بيري Bloomsbury group فيما بعد. و من كلماتها عن لقاءات تلك  الجماعة كما في كتاب " لحظات الوجود "لـ "جيني شاكليند" :" … ومن أسباب سِحر أمسيات  الثلاثاء تلك ، اصطباغُها بروح التجريد والذهنية على نحوٍ مدهش .لم يكن فقط الكتاب  الشهير "مبادئ الأخلاق Principia Ethica"، 1903، للفيلسوف موور " الذي أغرقنا في  مناقشات وحوارات حول الفلسفةِ ،و الفن، و الدين ،والوجود ؛ ولكنه الجو العام الذي  يمكنني وصفه بـ " المثالية في أقصى طاقاتها " . الشباب ، الذين وصفتهم ذات مرة في  هايد بارك بأنهم " عديمو الأخلاق" ،كانوا يناقشون وينتقدون حواراتنا بنفس الحماس  والحدّة كما يفعلون فيما بينهم ، لم يلحظوا ما نرتدي من ثياب أو كيف كان مظهرنا  الأنثوي ، لم يُشعرونا أننا نساء ، هذا شيء رائع." 

وفي 1912 تزوجت فرجينيا  من المنظِّر السياسي و الناقد "ليونارد وولف" الذي كان عائدا من الخدمة كمدير إدارة  في " سيلان "(سريلانكا الآن) ، وقد كان لزوجها دور مهم في تشجيع فرجينيا على  الكتابة والنشر. 

في عام 1905 بدأت فرجينيا الكتابةَ لملحق " التايمز"  الأدبي Times Literary Supplement ، نشرت أول كتبها " رحلةٌ بحريةٌ إلى البعيد" عام  1915. وفي عام 1919 ظهرت روايتها الواقعية " ليلا ونهارًا " التي تدور أحداثها في  لندن و ترصد التناقض بين حياتي صديقتين ،كاترين وماري ، وتعامل كل منهما مع مدينة  الضباب.أما " غرفة جاكوب" 1922 فكانت مستوحاة من حياة وموت شقيقها "توبي".على أنه  بكتابيها "الطريق إلى الفنارة " 1972 ، " الأمواج" 1931 ، استطاعت وولف ترسيخ اسمها  كأحد رواد الحداثة في الأدب الإنجليزيّ.و تُعدُّ "الأمواج" من أعقد رواياتها ، حيث  تتبع فيها حيوات ستة أشخاص منذ الطفولة حتى الشيخوخة عبر حوارٍ ذاتي – مونولوج-  يناجي كل واحد ٍفيه نفسه. وقد كتب " كرونيبيرجر "في نيويورك تايمز:" أن وولف لم تكن  حقًا مهتمةً بالبشر ،لكن اهتمامها الأكبر كان بالإشارات الشعرية في الحياة،لحظات  التحوّل بين الفصول ، بين الليل والنهار ،بالخبز والنبيذ ، النار والصقيع ،الزمن  والفضاء ، الميلاد والموت ، التحوّل و التناقض بوجهٍ عام." 

في تلك الأعمال  طورّت وولف تقنياتها الأدبية المبتكرة من أجل تكريس قلمٍ نسائيّ يحكي عن هموم  المرأة و حياتها كمعادلٍ موضوعيّ لهيمنة وجهة نظر الرجل في الواقع والوجود  والكتابة. في مقالها " السيد بينيت والسيدة براون" ، ساجلت وولف بعض الروائيين  الواقعيين الإنجليز مثل جون جالسوورثي ،هـ ج ويلز وغيرهما ، اتهمتهم بمعالجة القشور  واللعب فوق منطقة السطح ، بينما ينبغي من أجل اختراق العمق ، تقليل المساحة  المحظورة في تناول الحياة ، والاستفادة من أدوات الكتابة مثل تفعيل تيار الوعي ، و  الحوارات الذاتية للشخوص، و كذا الانصراف عن السرد الخطيّ. 

"السيدة دالواي  "1925، - الرواية التي نُسجت حولها رواية "الساعات" – عبارة عن شبكة جبارة شديدة  الاشتباك والتعقيد من أفكار مجموعة من البشر خلال يوم واحد من حياتهم. ثمة حدث واحد  بسيط ، وراءه حركة شديدة التسارع و الديناميكية من الحاضر إلى الماضي ثم إلى الحاضر  ثانيةً من خلال ذاكرة الشخوص. البطلة المحورية "كلاريسا دالواي " مضيفةٌ لندنية  ثريّة ، تقضي نهار أحد الأيام في الإعداد لحفل المساء، تستدعي حياتها قبل الحرب  العالمية الأولى،ذكرياتها قبل زواجها من ""سبتيمس دالواي" وقبل صداقتها لغريبة  الأطوار "سالي سيتون" التي ستعود بلقبها الجديد "السيدة روستر"، وعلاقتها بـ"بيتر  والش" الذي مازال متيّمًا بها.وأثناء الحفل ، الذي لم يحضره المجنّد الإنجليزي  ريتشارد سميث" (صديقها القديم الشاعر ،الذي أُقيم الحفل على شرفه إثر أصابته في  الحرب العالمية كأحد أول المتطوعين بقذيفة أقعدته عن الحركة ) وقت دخول رئيس  الوزراء تماما في مكان الحفل ، يقوم "سميث" بإلقاء نفسه من شرفة منزله المنعزل على  مرأى من "مسز دالواي".من المقاطع الشهيرة في الرواية: 

" كان أول ما تبدّى  لها، تلك الممارسات الطائشة التي تخرق الآداب الاجتماعية و وتقاليد اللياقة، لكن  تلك الممارسات في جانبٍ آخر تحولت إلى رمية سهمٍ في السؤال الوجوديّ الأكبر الذي  يلازم حياتنا . بينما تغادر مسز دالواي الحفل خلسةً لتتجه نحو شرفتها، تتأمل  القضبان الحديدية الرأسية التي تشكّل سور الحديقة وتفكر : ثمة قضبان مماثلة تسوِّر  جسد " سبتيمس" التعس ،وتسأل عما إذا كان هناك خطة وراء حياتنا ، لماذا نستمر في  الحياة في وجه الألم والمأساة؟" 



"الطريقُ إلى المنارة" رواية ذات  بناء ثلاثي الأبعاد :الجزء الأول ،يعرض حياة أسرة فيكتورية (كلاسيكية محافظة )،  الثاني ،يرصد حقبة زمنية من عشرة أعوام ،بينما الجزء الثالث يعرض لأحد الصباحات حيث  خلدت الأشباح للراحة.الشخصية المحورية في الرواية ، مسز رامساي ، مستوحاة من شخصية  والدة وولف، وكذا بقية الشخصيات في الدراما كلها متكئة على ذكريات عائلة وولف.  

"هذا هو الزواج إذن ، فكرت ليلي ، رجل وامرأة ينظران إلى فتاة تقذف الكرة."  ( من الطريق إلى المنارة) 

أثناء الحرب ، كانت وولف قد أصبحت في بؤرة المشهد  الأدبيّ ، سواء في لندن أو في بلدتها الأم " رومديل" بالقرب من ليويز و ساسيكس .  عاشت وولف في "ريتش موند " الفترة بين 1915 وحتى 1924، ثم في "بلومز بيري "من 1924  وحتى 1939 ، ولكنها ظلت على زيارتها لمنزلها في "رومديل " منذ 1919 حتى عام مصرعها  41. 

نشأت جماعة بلوومزبيري في مكان سُكنى فيرجينيا وشقيقتها فينيسا أي  ميدان جوردون، وكان المحرّك في توحيد المفاهيم والاهتمامات الجمالية لدى أعضاء  الجماعة نابعا في الأساس من تأثير الفيلسوف ج. إ. موور (1873-1958). ضمَّت الجماعةُ  ضمنَ آخرين: إ. إم. فورستر ،ليتون ستراتشي، كليف بيل ، فينيسا بيل ،دانكين جرانت ،  و ليونارد وولف. وفي مطلع الثلاثينيات توقفت الجماعة عن الظهور في صورتها الأولى.  

إبّان الاجتياح النازيّ ، أعدّت وولف وزوجها المؤن و اتخذا الإجراءات حال  الخطر ، بأن اتفقا على تصفية نفسيهما إذا ما هوجما. و بعد الضربة العقلية الأخيرة  التي أصابتها ، أثقلت فرجينيا جيوب ثوبها بالأحجار وأغرقت نفسها في نهر "أووز"  بالقرب من منزلها بـ "سوسكس "في 28 مارس 1941. وفي رسالتها الأخيرة لزوجها كتبت:"  لديّ شعور قوي أنني أقترب من الجنون ،لا أستطيع الصمود في تلك الأوقات العصيبة،أسمع  أصواتًا ولا يمكنني التركيز في عملي، لقد كافحت طويلا غير إني ليس لدي مزيد من  المقاومة . أُدينُ لك بسعادتي سوى أني لا أستطيع إفساد حياتك أكثر." 

فسَّرَ  انتحارُها تلك السمةَ التي صبغت أعمالها، التي كانت تُقرأ كمحاولةِ استكشافٍ  وتحليلٍ للمأساة التي عاشتها وولف. 

كان اهتمام فرجينيا البالغ بقضايا  المرأة جليًّا في مقالة " غرفة تخصُّ المرءَ وحدَه "1929 ، التي فيها أطلقت مقولتها  الشهيرة" يجب أن تمتلك المرأة مالهَا الخاص وغرفةً لها وحدها من أجل أن تبدع أدبًا  ."يتكون الكتاب من مقالتين مطولتين ألقتهما الكاتبة في جامعة كامبريدج في أكتوبر  1928. وتتعرض فيهما للعراقيل والممارسات الإجحافية التي تعترض تطوّر مشروع المرأة  الأدبيّ والثقافيّ، وتحلل الاختلافات بين المرأة بوصفها " شيئًا " يمكن الكتابة عنه  وبينها كـ " مؤلفٍ أو كمبدع ".أكدّت وولف أن ثمة تغييرًا واجب الحدوث في شكل  الكتابة لأن " معظم المنجز الأدبيّ كتبه رجالٌ انطلاقًا من احتياجاتهم الشخصية ومن  أجل استهلاكهم الشخصيّ ". وفي الفصل الأخير تكلمت عن إمكانية وجود عقل بلا نوع (أي  لا يحمل السمة الذكورية أو النسوية ). 

واستشهدت وولف بمقولة كوليردج :"  العقل العظيم هو عقل لا يحمل نوعًا ، فإذا ما تمَّ هذا الانصهار النوعيّ يغدو العقل  في ذروة خصوبته و يشحذ كافة طاقاته." و أضافت وولف :" ربما العقل تام الذكورية لا  ينتج شيئًا أكثر من العقل تام الأنثوية." "ثلاث جنيهات إنجليزية "1938 تختبر  إمكانية مطالبة النساء بإنشاء تاريخٍ خاصٍّ وأدبٍ يخصُّ المرأةَ وحسب. 

"  أورلاندو " 1928 رواية خيالية ، تتبع مصير بطلها الذي تحوّل من هويّة ذكورية داخل  بلاط المحكمة الإليزابيثيةّ إلى الهويّة المؤنثة عام 1928. الكتاب مزود بصور لصديقة  وولف " فيتا ساكفيلد ويست " في ثياب أورلاندو . و على حسب قول "نيجل نيكلسون" فإن  المبادرة في تلك العلاقة كانت من جانب وولف الخجول بالرغم من اتساع خبرة فيتا. وقد  تزامنت تلك العلاقة مع أعلى ما أبدعته وولف أدبيًا. في عام 1994 استثمرت "إليين  أتكينس" خطابات وولف و فيتا في خلقٍ دراميٍّ خلال مسرحية " فيتا وفرجينيا " بطولة "  أتكينس " و " فانيسا ريدجريف". 

ككاتبة مقالات ، كانت فرجينيا وافرة الإنتاج  حيث نشرت حواليّ 500 مقالة في دوريات و كتب، بدايةً من عام 1905.اتسمت مقالات وولف  بالطابع الحواريّ والتساؤلي الذي يجعل من القارئ مُخاطَبًا و مطالبًا بالإدلاء  برأيه . تأخذ مقالاتها الملمح الجدليّ حيث تخفت نبرةُ المؤلّف الذي يدلي ببيان  للقارئ . 

كان لفرجينيا وولف دورٌ اجتماعيّ بارز في مناهضة العنف و كانت أحد  الناشطين في حركات التحرّر النسائية وهذا ما أظهرته بوضوح في مقالاتٍ كثيرة، كما  كانت عضوًا بارزا في جماعة بلومز بيري. نُشرت مقالاتها النقدية والتحرّرية في ملحق  التايمز الأدبيّ ، أما مؤلفاتها فقد أصدرتها دار "هوجارت" التي أنشأتها وزوجها  الناقد والكاتب ليونارد وولف ، تلك الدار التي بدأت بطابعة صغيرة يمكن وضعها على  طاولة ثم تطورت حتى أصدرت مؤلفات مهمّةً لقامات أدبيةٍ عالية مثل ت ـ س إليوت :  "الأرض الخراب" عام 1922 ، وكذا بعض مؤلفات مكسيم جوركي ، فوستر ، وكاترين مانسفيلد  ، ثم الترجمة الكاملة لأعمال سيجموند فرويد في أربعة وعشرين مجلدا.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
 ................... وتحضير أرواح . ::   


ساعات فرجينيا  وولف الأخيرة
 ---------------------------------------------

 بقلم : فـاطـمـة  نـاعـوت


 رواية "السـّاعات"  The Hours 2002، لـ "مايكل كننجام Michael Cunningham ،  الحائزة جائزة "بوليتزر" ،  تناولت آخر يوم في حياة الأديبة الإنجليزية  "فرجينيا وولف ". 

 وقد تحوّلت  الرواية إلى فيلمٍ فاز بأوسكار و يُعرض حاليًا في معظم دور  سينمات العالم ، جسدّت  نيكول كيدمان الممثلة الأمريكية الجميلة دور  فرجينيا وولف.لعب المؤلف لعبته الذكيّة  حين استعار تقنية وولف في بنائها  الدراميّ ووظفّها في تشكيل روايته عنها، فتذكّر  القارئُ أسلوبَ وولف  اللاسرديّ في معالجة نصوصِها حيث الأحداث تتجاور وخطُّ الزمن  أفقيّ ،  فيخلو القصُّ من تيمة السَّرد الخطيّ التقليديّ الذي تتنامى فيه الأحداث مع   التصاعد الزمنيّ . 

 تتناول الرواية /الفيلم - الساعات الأخيرة في حياة  فرجينيا وولف عبر رصد  يوم واحد في ثلاثة عصور ، ومن خلال ثلاث نساء : محررّة صحفيّة  من الزمن  الحالي2002، كلاريسا ، ربّة منزل في الزمن اللاحق للحرب العالمية الثانية   مباشرة عام 51، لورا ، ثم الخَّيط الرابط بينهما ، فرجينيا وولف ( كيدمان)،  عام 23  حين تحاول الشروع في كتابة روايتها الأشهر "مسز دالواي". 

 لقطة المفتتح  للفيلم عام 41 وهو العام الذي أنهت وولف فيه حياتها بإغراقِ  نفسها في نهر " أووز"  حيث يصوّر مشهد الانتحار ، وبعدها يعود فلاش باك  ليرصدَ لحظات حميمة من حياة وولف ،  تلك اللحظات التي تمسك بقلمها وتكتب.  عام 51 حيث إحدى القارئات ( لورا) تقرأ رواية  "السيدة دالواي" وابنها  الصغير ريتشارد الذي سيصبح أحد شخوص تلك الرواية عام 2002 ،  ثم الزمن  الراهن و السيدة دالواي ( كلاريسا) ذاتها تعدُّ الترتيبات لإقامة حفل   تكريم لهذا الذي أصبح شاعرًا مشهورا غير أنه أصيب بأزمة نفسية نتيجة مرضٍ  خطير مما  يدفعه إلى القفز من شرفة منزله المنعزل يوم تكريمه. 

 استعاد "كننجام"  فرجينيا وولف للحياة ، ناسجًا قصتها في تواشج ذكيّ مع  امرأتين أكثر معاصرةً.في أحد  صباحات لندن الرماديّة عام 1923 تصحو وولف  على حُلمٍ كئيب و متكرر ، سوف يقودها إلى  محاولة كتابة روايتها الجديدة  "مسز دالواي ".بينما في الزمن الحاضر ، وعلى نحوٍ  متوازٍ، أحد أيام يونيو  في بلدة جرين ويتش " ، كلاريسّا فوجان ذات ال 52 عاما ،  تعدُّ الترتيبات  من أجل حفل تكريم صديقها القديم ريتشارد ، الشاعر الذي فاز بجائزة  أدبية  كبرى والذي يموت ببطء بعد إصابته (بالإيدز! ). 

 وعلى الجانب الثالث،  في لوس أنجلوس عام 1951 ، لورا براون ، ربّة البيت  التي تنتظر طفلا ، تشعر باضطرابٍ  و إحباط ، يتملكها إحساسٌ عدميّ كلما  حاولت أن تجد مبررًا لوجودها خارج دور الأم  والزوجة ، سوى أنها مع هذا ،  تفعل ما في وسعها من أجل الترتيب لعيد ميلاد زوجها ،  غير أنها لا تستطيع  التوقف عن متابعة قراءة رواية "مسز دالواي "لفرجينيا وولف.  لقطات سريعة  لحياتيّ هاتين المرأتين وخطٌّ عريض يتقاطع معهما يمسُّ حياةَ وولف  ذاتها  فتجد ذروةً دراميةً واحدةً تضفِّر حيوات تلك السيدات الثلاث بخيوطٍ تتقاطع  مع  رواية دالواي و تلك اللحظات الثمينة التي يحاول فيها المرءُ فعلَ أمرٍ  ما وينجح بعد  جَهدٍ في الوصول ، في هذا تقول كلاريسا: "من هدايا الحياة  الصغيرة لنا تلك الساعة  التي تحتشد فيها حياتنا –بالرغم من رِهاناتنا و  توقعاتنا – لتتفتح فجأة طاقة نورٍ  تهبنا كل الأشياء التي حلُمنا بها. 

 فيما يتجول كننجام بين النساء الثلاث ،  بانتقالاتٍ ناعمة غير مفتعلة ،  تلتقط وولف في نهاية الفصل الأول قلمَها لتخطَّ  جملتها الأولى في الرواية "  قالت السيدة دالواي إنها سوف تشتري الورود بنفسِها."وفي  بداية الفصل  الثاني تمرُّ عين "لورا" على هذا السطر و تبتهج لاستغراقها الوشيك في  خيال  الرواية التي تقرأ.على الجانب الآخر ، يصبح يوم كلاريسا انعكاسًا مرآويًا  ليوم  السيدة دالواي مع مسحة تحديثية تناسب زمن الألفية الثالثة ( وتلك هي  اللعبة الخطرة  التي لعبها المؤلف من تعديلِ زمنِ رواية وولف وما يستتبعه  هذا التعديل الزمنيّ من  تغييرات في الأحداث التي أساءت إلى رواية وولف  "مسز دالواي" من وجهة نظري ) ، ولكن  يبدو أن المؤلف أرادَ أن يخرجَ من  أسرِ زمن وولف ليفتح مجال الإلهام على مصراعيه  ويفيد من تقنيات العصر وكذا  ليخلقَ ثراءً دراميًا على خطِّ الزمن.كلاريسا تعلم أن  رغبتها القوية في  منح صديقها القديم - المصاب بالإيدز في رواية الساعات والمصاب  بقذيفة من  الحرب العالمية حسب رواية وولف – حفلاً يرفع من روحه المعنوية قد تبدو   فكرة مبتذلةً بالنسبة للجميع ،ولكنها ترى ذاك الحفل ضروريا بدلا من فتح باب  اليأس  أمام الشاعر الذي ينتظر نهايته.رواية الساعات هي ترنيمةُ وعيٍ  وتذكرة بأن الفنَّ  أكثر رحابةً من مجرد عالم من الموجودات. 

 يقول الناقد الأدبيّ " برناديت  جاير " من ولاية " أرلينجتون " إن رواية  الساعات تُعد أحد أجمل الروايات المعاصرة  التي قرأتها ومن السهل أن ندرك  لماذا حصدت بوليتزر . ويظهر تميُّز العمل في نجاح  المؤلف في تناول الأمر  من منظور المرأة حيث تلمس أنه اخترق دواخل روح هاتين  المرأتين ، واستطاع  أن يستلهم كيف كانت تفكر وولف أثناء الكتابة و ماهية حوارها  الداخلي .  أحسن المؤلف توظيف تيمات فكر وولف التي تتجلى في روايتها السيدة دالواي و   كذلك في مقالة "غرفة للمرء وحده" ليصنع حبكةً محكمة من التوازيات الزمنية  والبشرية.  

 بالرغم من محاولة كاتب الرواية تمجيد وولف إلا أن التغييرات التي صاغ بها   روايتها "مسز دالواي " من أجل جعلها متسقةً والزمن الذي مُثلت فيه ،نجده في  حينٍ  ،فتح قوسَ الزمنِ على اتساعه فوسمَ الفيلم بثراء تقنيّ وزمنيٍّ غير  إنه في حينٍ آخر  أضعف جلال رواية "مسز دالواي " حين غسل عنها زمن الحرب  الكونيّة الأولى بكل ما غلّف  تلك المرحلة من شجن واشتباكات اجتماعية  وسياسية وانقسامات نفسية لمعاصري ذاك الزمن  ، كما أن استبدال إصابة الشاعر  بمرض الإيذر بإصابته بقذيفة في الحرب يعدّ إساءة  بالغة لرائعة وولف  الروائية ، هذا في رأيي على الأقل. 

 القفز فوق سلّم الزمن  والانتقال المباغت بين الأحداث والتقاطع المشتبك مع  الوقت والشخوص هي أهم تقنيات  وولف في البناء الروائيّ وهي التيمة التي لعب  عليها المخرج في بناء دراما فيلمه  الذي فاز بأوسكار. 

 فرجينيا وولف (1882-1941) أحد أهم القامات في الأدب  الإنجليزي و رواده في  حركة التحديث . صنعت إسهاما مهمًّا في تغيير شكل الرواية  الإنجليزية إذ  نجح حسُّها التجريبي في تطوير الأسلوب الشعريّ في السرد القصصي  والروائي  حيث اعتمدت تقنيتها الروائية ما يعرف نقديًا بـ "تيار الوعي" ، تستشف   حيوات شخوصها من خلال الغور داخل أفكارهم و استدعاء خواطرهم بما يسمى  باستثارة  حالات الذهن الإدراكية ، حسيًّا ونفسيًا ، والتي تشكّل نماذج  وتداعيات الوعي  البشري. تفعل ذلك من خلال رصد وتسجيل لحظات الوعي  المتناثرة داخل الذات.  

 تلتقي تقنياتها تلك مع كلٍّ من "بروست" و "جويس" متجاوزةً بذلك التقنية   التقليدية في القصّ الذي ينتهج الوصفَ الخطّي المتنامي زمنيًا والرصدَ  الموضوعيّ  الذي ميّز رواية القرن التاسع عشر.عمدَ أسلوبها إلى تصاعد الوعي  الذهنيّ لشخوص  روايتها في تزامنٍ مع التصاعد السرديّ للحدث.الكتل الزمنية  تتراص متوازيةً في  الذاكرة وبالتالي في الرؤية الدرامية ، المشاهِد غير  المكتملة تتقاطع و تشتبك لتخلق  لوحةً أرحب .التنوّع الأسلوبيّ للقصِّ  يذكِّر القارئ دائما أن ثمة خطًّا شعريًّا أو  خياليًا متورطٌ في العمل.إن  تبنّي تيار الوعي في السرد القصصيّ والذي يتراوح بين  التفاصيل الدنيوية  العادية و بين الإسهاب الغنائي ، والخبرة العالية بطرائق تشكّل  المشهد  ،هما من أهم أدوات وولف ، التي أظهرت لقارئها مدى أهمية استغلال وتنمية   قدرات المخيال التشكيلي في حياتنا اليومية كما هو لدى المبدع في بناء النص.   

 اشتهرت وولف باستدعاءاتها الشعرية التي تستخلصها من ميكانيزم التفكير   والشعور البشري. كانت ، مثل بروست وجويس ، قادرةً بامتياز على استحضار كافة   التفاصيل الواقعية والحسيّة من الحياة اليومية، غير إنها كانت تنتقد  أسلوب  مجايليْها آرنولد بينيت و جون جلوس وورثي بشأن اهتمامهما البالغ  برسم واقعية  ميكروسكوبية وثائقية مفرّغةٍ من الفن ، وهو ما سحباه من  روائيي القرن ال 19. كانت  ترى أن الواقعيين المعاصرين الذين يزعمون  الموضوعية العلمية الحيادية زائفون ،طالما  لا يعترفون بحقيقة أنه لا حياد  تامًا في الرؤية ، لأن "الواقعية "يتم رصدها على  نحوٍ مختلفٍ باختلاف  راصديها.الأسوأ من ذلك أن محاولتهم الوصول للموضوعية العلمية  الدقيقة تلك  غالبا ما ينتج عنها محض تراكم زمني للتفاصيل . كانت وولف تطمح في  الوصول  لطريقة أكثر شخصانية وأكثر دقة كذلك في التعامل مع الواقع روائيا. لم تكن   بؤرة اهتمامها "الشيء" موضوع الرصد ، ولكن " الطريقة التي يُرصد بها" من  قِبَل  "الراصد" . 

 وقالت في هذا الأمر:" دعنا نرصد الذرّات المتناهية وقت سقوطها  فوق العقل  بنفس ترتيب سقوطها ،ثم دعنا نتتبع المشهد على نحوٍ منفصل وغير مترابط في   الظهور،الأمر الذي يجعل كل مشهدٍ أو حدث يصيب ضربةً فنيًّة في منطقة  الإدراك."  

 كان النقاد يقارنون بين كتابات وولف وبين ما أنتجه فنانو المدرسة ما- بعد-   الانطباعية postimpressionism في التشكيل من حيث التأكيد على التنظيم  التجريديّ  لمنظور الرؤية من أجل اقتراح شبكة أوسع للدلالات والرؤى. 

 بعد روايتين  تقليديتين نسبيًّا ، بدأت وولف في تطويع مداخلها التي مهدت لها اللعب على بناءٍ  مخياليّ أكثر رحابةً. 

 التطوّر المشهديّ المتصاعد حلَّ محلَّه التشكيل عن  طريق التراصِّ الرؤيويّ  ؛ الاشتباك المباشر مع الواقع والتراكم الزمنيّ استُبِدلَ  بالتراوح  الملتبس للعقل بين الذاكرة والوعي ؛ومن ناحية أخرى يربط المشهد المركّب   للتيمة الرمزية بين شخوص ليس من علاقة بينهم في نفس القصة.كل تلك التقنيات  ألقت على  عاتق القارئ متطلبات جديدة تساعده في تخليق وإعادة بناء الصورة  الكليّة .  

 في رواية "غرفة جاكوب" 1922 نجد أن صورة البطل الكليّة تتركب من سلسلة من   وجهات النظر الجزئية و المتناثرة عبر النص. في رواية "الأمواج" 1931، نجد  أن منظورا  - متعدد الرؤى لشخوص الرواية في حواراتهم الذاتية مع أنفسهم  خلال علاقة كل منهم  بالشخص الميّت في الرواية "بيرسيفال" - يتم تكسيره على  عشرة فصول ، تلك الفصول  بدورها تكوّن منظورا إضافيًّا يصف رحلة يومٍ واحد  من الفجر إلى الغسق.والرواية  الأخرى التي تلعب لعبة الزمن أيضًّا ، أي  رواية اليوم الواحد ،هي "مسز دالواي" حيث  ترتّب البطلة لحفل المساء بينما  تستدعي كامل حياتها منذ الطفولة حتى عمرها الحالي  في الخمسين. 

 مشكلات الهوية هي الهم الثابت وراء هذه الإزاحة المنظورية ،  وغالبا ما  تلجأ وولف إلى تصوير حالة البحث عن الشخصيات غير المتحققة وغير المكتملة  و  من ثم عن ما سوف يحقّق اكتمالها. ترتكز كتابة وولف على لحظات الوعي العليا  ،  وبالمقارنة برواية جويس "عيد الغطاس" التي فيها يتناول البصيرةَ كنوعٍ  من القوى  الأسطورية ، نجد أن وولف تعالج الأمرَ كملَكةٍ ذهنيّة حين  يُفعِّل العقلُ أقصى  طاقاته. 

 لا أحد يقرأ وولف بغير أن يؤخذَ بالاهتمامِ الفائقِ الذي تعطيه  للمخيال  الإبداعيّ .شخوصها الرئيسية يفعلّون حواسَهم وراء المنطق العقليّ ، كما أن   أسلوبها السرديّ يحتفل بالدوافع الجمالية التي تنظّم الأبعادَ المتنافرة  في كلٍّ  متناغمٍ متسّق. ترى وولف أن الكائن البشريّ لا يكون مكتملاً إذا  لم يفعِّل طاقاته  الحدسية والتخيلية في أقصى درجاتها.و مثل كل كتّاب  الحداثة ، نجد أن وولف مفتونة  بالعملية الإبداعية وغالبا ما تضع إشارةً  لها في أعمالها ، سواء حين تصف كفاح  الرسام في بناء لوحته في "الطريق إلى  المنارة" ،أو الكاتب في "رواية لم تُكتَب بعد"  حيث تحاول استكشاف طرائق  تخلّق العمل الإبداعيّ في مخيلة العقل البشريّ. 

 لا  يمكن للقارئ أو للمشاهد أن يستقرئ ميكانيزم هذا التخلّق في اللوحة  المكتملة أو  الرواية المكتوبة :الملاحظة ، الغربلة،التنظيم الإحداثيّ ،  رسم خريطة العلاقات  والتأويلات ، وهكذا نرى أن العقل البشريّ يقوم بأشد  العمليات تعقيدًا لتنظيم الوعي  والإدراك مع الملموسات الأمر الذي لا يمكن  رصده بشكل كليّ داخل إطارٍ وصفيٍّ  محدد.في " رواية لم تُكتب بعد" ترصد  وولف حالات التخلّق الذهني لجنين رواية عن طريق  أخذ القارئ عبر بدايات  رواية لم تكتمل بعد راصدةً كيف يمكن أن تكتمل على أنحاء  متباينة. تتحرك  القصة أمامًا وخلفًا بين حائطين من الخيال والواقع ، كلَّ يساهم في   احتماليات الرواية ليحفرَ نهرًا من الاقتراحات البديلة ، كل هذا يتم في ذهن  الراوية  التي تختبر كل الرؤى الممكنة المعتمدة على مراقبتها شخصية امرأة  معينة تجلس أمامها  في إحدى كبائن القطار. 

 
 على الجانب الآخر ،  ترصد الكلمات الفعلية والإيماءات التي يأتي بها راكبو  نفس الكابينة ، ومن ثم ترسم –  ذهنيًا – اقتراحاتٍ مُتخيلَةً لكلٍّ منهم  عبر خلقٍ روائيٍ تمَّ من خلال الملاحظة ،  التقمّص العاطفيّ ، وتجسيد ما  تشاهده ليتفق وتصورها المبدئيّ . يظهر هذا في آلية  استدعاء التداعيات  الذهنية للمحيطين من خلال قراءة     أفكارهم  وسلوكهم ثم التعامل ذهنيا ونفسيا مع تلك التداعيات. ترسم وولف عملية الخلق   الإبداعيّ كتجربة كاملة ، بدايات خاطئة يتم استبدالها ، تصحيح النغمة  ودرجة التماسك  الدراميّ ،فمثلا ، لابد أن يجد الراوية جريمة مُتخيلَة  ارتكبتها البطلة "ميني مارش"  لتتفق و حال الأسى المرسومة على وجهها ، كذلك  استبدال نبات السرخس بنبات الخلنج  لمناسبته المشهد المرسوم على نحوٍ أفضل  ، إضافة أو طرح شخوص للرواية . 

ولا  تغفل وولف حساب الراوية ذاتها كقوة دافعة في العمل ، بالرغم من محاولة  الراوية  التعالي فوق الحدث حيث بدأ من أرض الرصد الصلبة ، لكن روح الفنان  داخل وولف أجبرتها  على الضلوع في الدراما . ومثلما حدث لـ بودلير في  "النوافذ" أكدت وولف في تلك  الرواية على حتمية انتصار روح الخلق الإبداعي  داخل الفنان على روح العدمية التي  تصيب المبدع أحيانا ،فكلما أثبتت  حكايتها الأولى فشلها و تراءى لها كم أن حبكتها  تبدو مضحكةً سرعان ما  تستجيب لروح المبدع داخلها وتشرعُ في نسجِ حبكةٍ جديدة.في هذه  الرواية  الثريّة غزيرة التفاصيل ، التي تشتجر فيها الأبعاد الكثيفة للواقع   الموضوعيّ ،مع الراوية والناقد في آن ، مع المحلل الذاتي داخل الراصد بما  لا يعطي  مجالا للنهاية أن تكتمل ، يتنامى الهاجس الإلهاميّ داخل المبدعة  التي تنشد "عالمًا  رائعًا ، مشاهدَ ملوّنةً ، وشخصيات أسطورية تنتظر أن  تُخلق "، لتقف الرواية على  الحافّة الحرجة بين النقصِّ والاكتمال. 

ولدَتْ فرجينيا ستيفن في 25 يناير  1882 ،لأسرة شديدة المحافظة أو ما يُطلق  عليها أسرة فيكتورية (نسبة إلى العصر  الفيكتوريّ ) ،حيث الأب يعمل مؤرّخا  بارزًا ، وناقدًا أدبيًّا هو" ليزلي ستيفن" و  أمها " جوليا جاكسون  داكوورث" من نسل عائلة "داكوررث" التي اشتهرت بالطباعة والنشر.  وكان  للأسرة اهتمامٌ بالتيارات الفكرية والفنيّة السائدة وقتها حتى أن بعض أشهر   الفنانين –ما قبل الرافائليين - وقتها أعجبوا بجوليا (الأم)ورسموا  بورتريهاتٍ لها ،  كما كان أبوها صديقًا لكلٍّ من " هنري جيمس ، تينيسون  ،ماثيو آرنولد، و جورج إليوت"  و اشترك مع آخرين في عمل قاموس "السِّيَر  الذاتية القومية " . 

على إنه وفق  عادة تلك الأيام فقد دُفع فقط بشقيقيها ، "أدريان و ثوبي" ،  إلى التعليم النظاميّ  في المدارس والجامعات، في حين تلقَّت " فرجينيا "  وشقيقتها " فينيسا "(التي ستغدو  الرسامة فينيسيا بيل فيما بعد) تعليمهما  في المنزل بحيّ هايد بارك، واعتمدتا على  مكتبة أبيهما الضخمة لتحصيل  الثقافة.علِقتِ المرارةُ بروح فرجينيا استياءً من عدم  المساواة في معاملة  الولد و البنت و احتجاجا على ما تنطوي عليه تلك التفرقة من تدني  نظرة  المجتمع لفكر المرأة و جدارتها الذهنية للتعلّم ،وكذا ساءها استكانةُ  المرأة  وقبولها الأمر على هذا النحو السلبيّ. 

عبر مشروعها الأدبيّ ؛ ظهرت ملامح  هذا الرفض في مقالاتٍ كثيرة رصدت خلالها  تباين التوجّهات الاجتماعية نحو كلٍّ من  المرأة والرجل أهمّها مجموعة  مقالات بعنوان "غرفة تخصُّ المرء وحده" عام 1929 تحكي  فيها كيف كانت  تُحذَّر من الخروج و تُمنع من دخول مكتبة الجامعة لأنها امرأة.  تتناول تلك  المقالة تاريخَ مشروعٍ أدبيّ كتبته امرأة و المبرر الإنسانيّ الذي يحتّم   حصولَ الأديبةِ على المُناخ ذاته المتاح لأديب رجل ،مثل غرفة مستقلة توفِّر  خصوصيةً  للمبدع وأيضًا حقها في شيء من الاستقلال الاقتصاديّ ، حيث لم يكن  مقبولا في عصر  فرجينيا أن تحصل المرأة على مالٍ خاص أو حتى أن تختار  مصيرها باستقلالٍ كالرجل.  

في رسالةٍ لصديقتها "فيتا ساكفيلد " تكلمت فرجينيا عن تلك المرحلة من   حياتها المبكرة قائلةً :" هل تتخيلين في أي بيئةٍ نشأتُ ؟ لا مدرسة أقصدها ؛  أقضي  يومي مستغرقةً في التأمل وسط تلالٍ من كتب أبي ؛لا فرصة إطلاقا  لالتقاط ما يحدث خلف  أسوار المدرسة : اللعب بالكرة ، المشاحنات ،تبادل  الشتائم ، التحدث بالسوقية عوضا  عن الفكتورية المقيتة ،المشاركة في  الفعاليات المدرسية ، و الشعور بالغيرة ! ".  

ثمة صدمات في طفولة وولف ظللّت حياتها بمِسحة حزنٍ لازمتها حتى لحظة   انتحارها في النهر ،أولا التحرّش الجسديّ من قِبل أخيها غير الشقيق "  جيرالد  داكوورث " ، ثم موت أمِّها في فجر مراهقتها . أخذت أختها غير  الشقيقة " ستيللا  داكوورث " مكانَ الأم لكنها ماتت أيضًا بعد أقلِّ من  عامين ، كما عايش "ليزلي ستيفن  " ، الأب " موتًا بطيئا بالسرطان ،و تزامن  موت شقيقها " توبي" عام 1906 مع بداية  إصابتها بالانهيار النفسي والعقلي  المزمن الذي لازم حياتها. 

إثر موت أبيها  عام 1904 ، انتقلت فرجينيا مع شقيقتها "فينيسا" وشقيقيها "  آدريان" إلى منزل في  مجاورة "بلووم بيري" جوار المتحف البريطانيّ في وسط  لندن ،البيت الذي سيصبح مركزًا  لنشاط " جماعة بلووم بيري Bloomsbury group  فيما بعد. و من كلماتها عن لقاءات تلك  الجماعة كما في كتاب " لحظات  الوجود "لـ "جيني شاكليند" :" … ومن أسباب سِحر أمسيات  الثلاثاء تلك ،  اصطباغُها بروح التجريد والذهنية على نحوٍ مدهش .لم يكن فقط الكتاب  الشهير  "مبادئ الأخلاق Principia Ethica"، 1903، للفيلسوف موور " الذي أغرقنا في   مناقشات وحوارات حول الفلسفةِ ،و الفن، و الدين ،والوجود ؛ ولكنه الجو  العام الذي  يمكنني وصفه بـ " المثالية في أقصى طاقاتها " . الشباب ، الذين  وصفتهم ذات مرة في  هايد بارك بأنهم " عديمو الأخلاق" ،كانوا يناقشون  وينتقدون حواراتنا بنفس الحماس  والحدّة كما يفعلون فيما بينهم ، لم يلحظوا  ما نرتدي من ثياب أو كيف كان مظهرنا  الأنثوي ، لم يُشعرونا أننا نساء ،  هذا شيء رائع." 

وفي 1912 تزوجت فرجينيا  من المنظِّر السياسي و الناقد "ليونارد وولف" الذي  كان عائدا من الخدمة كمدير إدارة  في " سيلان "(سريلانكا الآن) ، وقد كان  لزوجها دور مهم في تشجيع فرجينيا على  الكتابة والنشر. 

في عام 1905 بدأت فرجينيا الكتابةَ لملحق " التايمز"  الأدبي Times  Literary Supplement ، نشرت أول كتبها " رحلةٌ بحريةٌ إلى البعيد" عام   1915. وفي عام 1919 ظهرت روايتها الواقعية " ليلا ونهارًا " التي تدور  أحداثها في  لندن و ترصد التناقض بين حياتي صديقتين ،كاترين وماري ، وتعامل  كل منهما مع مدينة  الضباب.أما " غرفة جاكوب" 1922 فكانت مستوحاة من حياة  وموت شقيقها "توبي".على أنه  بكتابيها "الطريق إلى الفنارة " 1972 ، "  الأمواج" 1931 ، استطاعت وولف ترسيخ اسمها  كأحد رواد الحداثة في الأدب  الإنجليزيّ.و تُعدُّ "الأمواج" من أعقد رواياتها ، حيث  تتبع فيها حيوات  ستة أشخاص منذ الطفولة حتى الشيخوخة عبر حوارٍ ذاتي – مونولوج-  يناجي كل  واحد ٍفيه نفسه. وقد كتب " كرونيبيرجر "في نيويورك تايمز:" أن وولف لم تكن   حقًا مهتمةً بالبشر ،لكن اهتمامها الأكبر كان بالإشارات الشعرية في  الحياة،لحظات  التحوّل بين الفصول ، بين الليل والنهار ،بالخبز والنبيذ ،  النار والصقيع ،الزمن  والفضاء ، الميلاد والموت ، التحوّل و التناقض بوجهٍ  عام." 

في تلك الأعمال  طورّت وولف تقنياتها الأدبية المبتكرة من أجل تكريس قلمٍ  نسائيّ يحكي عن هموم  المرأة و حياتها كمعادلٍ موضوعيّ لهيمنة وجهة نظر  الرجل في الواقع والوجود  والكتابة. في مقالها " السيد بينيت والسيدة  براون" ، ساجلت وولف بعض الروائيين  الواقعيين الإنجليز مثل جون جالسوورثي  ،هـ ج ويلز وغيرهما ، اتهمتهم بمعالجة القشور  واللعب فوق منطقة السطح ،  بينما ينبغي من أجل اختراق العمق ، تقليل المساحة  المحظورة في تناول  الحياة ، والاستفادة من أدوات الكتابة مثل تفعيل تيار الوعي ، و  الحوارات  الذاتية للشخوص، و كذا الانصراف عن السرد الخطيّ. 

"السيدة دالواي  "1925، - الرواية التي نُسجت حولها رواية "الساعات" –  عبارة عن شبكة جبارة شديدة  الاشتباك والتعقيد من أفكار مجموعة من البشر  خلال يوم واحد من حياتهم. ثمة حدث واحد  بسيط ، وراءه حركة شديدة التسارع و  الديناميكية من الحاضر إلى الماضي ثم إلى الحاضر  ثانيةً من خلال ذاكرة  الشخوص. البطلة المحورية "كلاريسا دالواي " مضيفةٌ لندنية  ثريّة ، تقضي  نهار أحد الأيام في الإعداد لحفل المساء، تستدعي حياتها قبل الحرب   العالمية الأولى،ذكرياتها قبل زواجها من ""سبتيمس دالواي" وقبل صداقتها  لغريبة  الأطوار "سالي سيتون" التي ستعود بلقبها الجديد "السيدة روستر"،  وعلاقتها بـ"بيتر  والش" الذي مازال متيّمًا بها.وأثناء الحفل ، الذي لم  يحضره المجنّد الإنجليزي  ريتشارد سميث" (صديقها القديم الشاعر ،الذي أُقيم  الحفل على شرفه إثر أصابته في  الحرب العالمية كأحد أول المتطوعين بقذيفة  أقعدته عن الحركة ) وقت دخول رئيس  الوزراء تماما في مكان الحفل ، يقوم  "سميث" بإلقاء نفسه من شرفة منزله المنعزل على  مرأى من "مسز دالواي".من  المقاطع الشهيرة في الرواية: 

" كان أول ما تبدّى  لها، تلك الممارسات الطائشة التي تخرق الآداب  الاجتماعية و وتقاليد اللياقة، لكن  تلك الممارسات في جانبٍ آخر تحولت إلى  رمية سهمٍ في السؤال الوجوديّ الأكبر الذي  يلازم حياتنا . بينما تغادر مسز  دالواي الحفل خلسةً لتتجه نحو شرفتها، تتأمل  القضبان الحديدية الرأسية  التي تشكّل سور الحديقة وتفكر : ثمة قضبان مماثلة تسوِّر  جسد " سبتيمس"  التعس ،وتسأل عما إذا كان هناك خطة وراء حياتنا ، لماذا نستمر في  الحياة  في وجه الألم والمأساة؟" 



"الطريقُ إلى المنارة" رواية ذات  بناء ثلاثي الأبعاد :الجزء الأول ،يعرض  حياة أسرة فيكتورية (كلاسيكية محافظة )،  الثاني ،يرصد حقبة زمنية من عشرة  أعوام ،بينما الجزء الثالث يعرض لأحد الصباحات حيث  خلدت الأشباح  للراحة.الشخصية المحورية في الرواية ، مسز رامساي ، مستوحاة من شخصية   والدة وولف، وكذا بقية الشخصيات في الدراما كلها متكئة على ذكريات عائلة  وولف.  

"هذا هو الزواج إذن ، فكرت ليلي ، رجل وامرأة ينظران إلى فتاة تقذف الكرة."  ( من الطريق إلى المنارة) 

أثناء الحرب ، كانت وولف قد أصبحت في بؤرة المشهد  الأدبيّ ، سواء في لندن  أو في بلدتها الأم " رومديل" بالقرب من ليويز و ساسيكس .  عاشت وولف في  "ريتش موند " الفترة بين 1915 وحتى 1924، ثم في "بلومز بيري "من 1924  وحتى  1939 ، ولكنها ظلت على زيارتها لمنزلها في "رومديل " منذ 1919 حتى عام  مصرعها  41. 

نشأت جماعة بلوومزبيري في مكان سُكنى فيرجينيا وشقيقتها فينيسا أي  ميدان  جوردون، وكان المحرّك في توحيد المفاهيم والاهتمامات الجمالية لدى أعضاء   الجماعة نابعا في الأساس من تأثير الفيلسوف ج. إ. موور (1873-1958). ضمَّت  الجماعةُ  ضمنَ آخرين: إ. إم. فورستر ،ليتون ستراتشي، كليف بيل ، فينيسا  بيل ،دانكين جرانت ،  و ليونارد وولف. وفي مطلع الثلاثينيات توقفت الجماعة  عن الظهور في صورتها الأولى.  

إبّان الاجتياح النازيّ ، أعدّت وولف وزوجها المؤن و اتخذا الإجراءات حال   الخطر ، بأن اتفقا على تصفية نفسيهما إذا ما هوجما. و بعد الضربة العقلية  الأخيرة  التي أصابتها ، أثقلت فرجينيا جيوب ثوبها بالأحجار وأغرقت نفسها  في نهر "أووز"  بالقرب من منزلها بـ "سوسكس "في 28 مارس 1941. وفي رسالتها  الأخيرة لزوجها كتبت:"  لديّ شعور قوي أنني أقترب من الجنون ،لا أستطيع  الصمود في تلك الأوقات العصيبة،أسمع  أصواتًا ولا يمكنني التركيز في عملي،  لقد كافحت طويلا غير إني ليس لدي مزيد من  المقاومة . أُدينُ لك بسعادتي  سوى أني لا أستطيع إفساد حياتك أكثر." 

فسَّرَ  انتحارُها تلك السمةَ التي صبغت أعمالها، التي كانت تُقرأ كمحاولةِ استكشافٍ  وتحليلٍ للمأساة التي عاشتها وولف. 

كان اهتمام فرجينيا البالغ بقضايا  المرأة جليًّا في مقالة " غرفة تخصُّ  المرءَ وحدَه "1929 ، التي فيها أطلقت مقولتها  الشهيرة" يجب أن تمتلك  المرأة مالهَا الخاص وغرفةً لها وحدها من أجل أن تبدع أدبًا  ."يتكون  الكتاب من مقالتين مطولتين ألقتهما الكاتبة في جامعة كامبريدج في أكتوبر   1928. وتتعرض فيهما للعراقيل والممارسات الإجحافية التي تعترض تطوّر مشروع  المرأة  الأدبيّ والثقافيّ، وتحلل الاختلافات بين المرأة بوصفها " شيئًا "  يمكن الكتابة عنه  وبينها كـ " مؤلفٍ أو كمبدع ".أكدّت وولف أن ثمة تغييرًا  واجب الحدوث في شكل  الكتابة لأن " معظم المنجز الأدبيّ كتبه رجالٌ  انطلاقًا من احتياجاتهم الشخصية ومن  أجل استهلاكهم الشخصيّ ". وفي الفصل  الأخير تكلمت عن إمكانية وجود عقل بلا نوع (أي  لا يحمل السمة الذكورية أو  النسوية ). 

واستشهدت وولف بمقولة كوليردج :"  العقل العظيم هو عقل لا يحمل نوعًا ،  فإذا ما تمَّ هذا الانصهار النوعيّ يغدو العقل  في ذروة خصوبته و يشحذ كافة  طاقاته." و أضافت وولف :" ربما العقل تام الذكورية لا  ينتج شيئًا أكثر من  العقل تام الأنثوية." "ثلاث جنيهات إنجليزية "1938 تختبر  إمكانية مطالبة  النساء بإنشاء تاريخٍ خاصٍّ وأدبٍ يخصُّ المرأةَ وحسب. 

"  أورلاندو " 1928 رواية خيالية ، تتبع مصير بطلها الذي تحوّل من هويّة  ذكورية داخل  بلاط المحكمة الإليزابيثيةّ إلى الهويّة المؤنثة عام 1928.  الكتاب مزود بصور لصديقة  وولف " فيتا ساكفيلد ويست " في ثياب أورلاندو . و  على حسب قول "نيجل نيكلسون" فإن  المبادرة في تلك العلاقة كانت من جانب  وولف الخجول بالرغم من اتساع خبرة فيتا. وقد  تزامنت تلك العلاقة مع أعلى  ما أبدعته وولف أدبيًا. في عام 1994 استثمرت "إليين  أتكينس" خطابات وولف و  فيتا في خلقٍ دراميٍّ خلال مسرحية " فيتا وفرجينيا " بطولة "  أتكينس " و "  فانيسا ريدجريف". 

ككاتبة مقالات ، كانت فرجينيا وافرة الإنتاج  حيث نشرت حواليّ 500 مقالة في  دوريات و كتب، بدايةً من عام 1905.اتسمت مقالات وولف  بالطابع الحواريّ  والتساؤلي الذي يجعل من القارئ مُخاطَبًا و مطالبًا بالإدلاء  برأيه . تأخذ  مقالاتها الملمح الجدليّ حيث تخفت نبرةُ المؤلّف الذي يدلي ببيان  للقارئ .  

كان لفرجينيا وولف دورٌ اجتماعيّ بارز في مناهضة العنف و كانت أحد   الناشطين في حركات التحرّر النسائية وهذا ما أظهرته بوضوح في مقالاتٍ  كثيرة، كما  كانت عضوًا بارزا في جماعة بلومز بيري. نُشرت مقالاتها النقدية  والتحرّرية في ملحق  التايمز الأدبيّ ، أما مؤلفاتها فقد أصدرتها دار  "هوجارت" التي أنشأتها وزوجها  الناقد والكاتب ليونارد وولف ، تلك الدار  التي بدأت بطابعة صغيرة يمكن وضعها على  طاولة ثم تطورت حتى أصدرت مؤلفات  مهمّةً لقامات أدبيةٍ عالية مثل ت ـ س إليوت :  "الأرض الخراب" عام 1922 ،  وكذا بعض مؤلفات مكسيم جوركي ، فوستر ، وكاترين مانسفيلد  ، ثم الترجمة  الكاملة لأعمال سيجموند فرويد في أربعة وعشرين مجلدا.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
................... و وجهة نظر .  



كامل  الشناوي



هذا لقاء نادر أجراه أحمد رجب , مع الشاعر كامل الشناوي  , وهو عن المرأة , والشك , والغيرة و .. طبعاً ( الحب ) , ولمن لا يعرف الشناوي ..  فقط يتذكّر .. ( لا تكذبي التي غناها حليم , وغنتها نجاة )  ..


رأيت الشاعر الفنان كامل الشناوي والوحي يهبط عليه!  
كانت جلستي الي جواره وهو يتمتم بهذه الابيات الجديدة من نبض قلبه المتعب الذي  لا يكف عن عشق الجمال... 
قل لها مالها... 
تتحدي جمالها... 
فهي تبدي  نفورها... 
وتواري دلالها 
قل لها فأنا... 
أتحاشي سؤالها... 
انها علي  لسان عاشق تعصف به لحظة كبرياء... فيتواري وراء صديق ليتقصي اخبارحبيبة هاجرة!  
قلت لكامل الشناوي: 
- ما سر هذا كله.. ما سر هذا الوحي المتدفق؟ لقد أصبحت  استمع كل يوم الي قصيدة جديدة منك وانا أعرف انك شاعر مقل وكسبول وضنين  بشعرك'
قال لي: الحياة جميلة! 
- ولكن الحياة كانت جميلة دائما... ولم يكن  شعرك غزيرا كما هو هذه الأيام؟ 
الحياة اجمل هذه الايام.. ربما لانها اصبحت  قصيدة بالنسبة الي بعد ان تقدمت في العمر! 
- هل تحب؟ 
أنا في حالة تشرد  عاطفي! 
- اشرح لي اكثر..؟ 
قلبي في هذه الايام جهاز استقبال لمن تلهمه الحب!  
- هل الحب جميل؟ 
جدا! 
- هل يعرف قلبك الكراهية؟
عرف ما هو أقسي من  الكراهية! 
- ما هو؟ 
الحب! 
- ومتي ينجح الحب؟ 
عندما يفشل! ان الحب  الناجح هو الحب الفاشل! 
- كيف؟ 
اذا نجح المحب فشل الحب.. واذا نجح الحب..  فشل المحب! 
- هل انت محب ناجح ام فاشل؟ 
انا لا اعترف بالفشل! 
- لماذا؟  
ممتنع عن الاجابة؟ 
- هل المرأة في رأيك ملائكية النزعات ام  شريرة؟
شريرة! 
- كيف؟ 
الشر بالنسبة للمرأة غريزة أن تتخلص منها لأنه من  مقومات شخصيتها.
_ - والرجل
_ الشر بالنسبة للرجل نزعة يسعي الي التخلص منها!  
- ايهما اكثر وفاء في الحب..؟ الرجل ام المرأة؟ 
المرأة طبعا اكثر وفاء..  لنفسها! 
- هل يستطيع الرجل ان يحب اثنتين في وقت واحد؟ 
مستحيل! 
-  والمرأة؟ 
مستحيل أيضا.. ان تحب ولو شخصا واحدا! 
- تقصد ان المرأة لا تعرف  الحب؟ 
الحب عند المرأة قنبلة زمنية.. لها اجل ولها ميعاد وتنفجر فيه وتنتهي  لتدمر وتحرق! ان الرجل في حياة المرأة مجرد مرحلة.. تتبعه مراحل آخري من الرجال!  
- أنت تجرد المرأة الآن من كل عاطفة. كل احساس رقيق؟! 
انا أحاول ان أؤكد ان  فيها كل ما يثير الشوق اليها..! 
- هذه نقائص في المرأة اذا صح رآيك؟! 
انها  اجمل نقائص في الدنيا! 
- كيف؟ 
لو تجردت المرأة من هذه النقائص لتجرد  الشعراء والفنانون من اجمل الحانهم. اجمل دموعهم. اجمل نبراتهم! 
- تعني بهذه  الآراء ان المرأة مجرد مرحلة في حياتك؟! 
مجرد لحظة الهام مضيئة! 
- هذا يعني  انها مجرد مرحلة في حياتك.. تعقبها مراحل، وأنت تتهم المرأة بأن الرجل مجرد مرحلة  في حياتها. خالصين؟! 
ان التشبه بالنساء احيانا جمال! 
- ما هو عكس 'التشرد  العاطفي'؟
الاستقرار؟ 
- هل انت مستقر الآن؟ 
كنت مستقرا! 
- بالحب؟  
بالوهم! 
- آلحب عندك وهم؟ 
في قصيدة 'لاتكذبي' اقول 'فأنا صنعتك من  هوايا ومن جنوني'.. كل حياتي صنعتها بالوهم.. فالحب كالفن: خالق! 
- وانت تخلق  من تحبه؟ 
هذا صحيح! والخالق دائما معبود.. الا في الحب! 
- كيف؟ 
العاشق  كالفنان هو الخالق الوحيد الذي يعبد مخلوقاته! 
- كم يستغرق عمر حبك.. أي حب؟  
ليس للحب عمر.. وليس له تاريخ! 
- مالفرق بين الغيرة والشك؟ 
الغيرة تريد  حبا اكثر.. الشك يبحث عن الحب! 
- الشك يحيي الغرام...؟ 
الشك يحيي العذاب!  
- هل العذاب ضروري في الحب؟ 
العذاب هو البطاقة الشخصية التي تدل علي الحب!  
- هل معك بطاقة؟ 
لم أجددها! 
- اذن أنت مخلص لمن تحب! 
يكفي ان تعلم  انني رجل.. حتي تعرف انني مخلص! 
- أنت تقسو علي المرأة؟! 
ولكنني لست أقسي  من الحب! 
- وما هو الحب عندك؟ 
عشق الجمال! 
- الجمال له الوان متعددة..  غير المرأة! 
المرأة في حياتي هي التعبير الصادق عن الجمال! 
- ما هو أجمل  مافي المرأة؟ 
شكلها! 
- واقبح مافيها؟ 
عواطفها!  



 
  
  









آراءه قاسية بعض الشئ ... اليس كذلك ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ ,  ...
  ................... و لأنّ الفنّ كلامٌ في كلام .  


قال لها  بعد أن عقد قرانه عليها :
- إليكِ حكمة حياتي كلّها , ( لا تجعليني أتذكّر لحظة  واحدة أنّنا متزوجان ) ! .

كان هذا هو الفنان الكبير بيكاسّو , وعروسه التي  لم تفهم كلمة مما قاله لها .
كل ما تتذكّره أنها جميلة جدا , وأنه أحبّها ,  وأنها تحبّه .
وأنها المفضّلة على أكثر من ألف فتاة رآهنّ بيكاسّو في باريس ..  
وأنها الملهمة .
هي اللون , والفرشاة , واللوحة ..
لكنّها لم تستمرّ  طويلاً معه , وطلقها ليتزوج غيرها .
وفي أذن الأخرى كرر نفس العبارة الشهيرة  ..

تُرى .. ما الذي قصده " بيكاسّو " بهذه الجُملة .؟!  . ::

----------


## سوما

فعلاً الكتابة ,, فن ... وأنتى فنانة بجد با جيهان .. :: 
حقيقي بتسمع أوى لما بدخل المنتدى وبلاقى مشاركات جديدة ف الموضوع هنا ... :: 
تسلم ايديك ومجهودك يا فنانة .. ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> فعلاً الكتابة ,, فن ... وأنتى فنانة بجد با جيهان ..
> حقيقي بتسمع أوى لما بدخل المنتدى وبلاقى مشاركات جديدة ف الموضوع هنا ...
> تسلم ايديك ومجهودك يا فنانة ..


أشكرك يا سمسمة ربنا يخليكى
ايوة كدا عاوزين تشجيع عشان نستمر  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. حشيش . 



 عثر علماء من جنوب أفريقيا على أدلة تثبت بأن الكاتب والشاعر المسرحي  الإنجليزي وليم شكسبير ربما يكون كتب بعض أعماله المسرحية تحت تأثير مخدر  الحشيش 
وقالت دراسة نشرتها مجلة ساينتيس الجنوب أفريقية إن فريقا من العلماء عثر  على هذه الأدلة عندما اختبر مجموعة غلايين فخارية من بيت شكسبير فى مدينة  سترادفورد أبون إيفون الإنجليزية 

وأضاف العلماء أن هناك أدلة بوجود آثار لمادة الحشيش المخدرة في ثمانية غلايين من الأربعة والعشرين غليونا التي قاموا باختبارها 

ويعتقد العلماء أن الشاعر ربما أشار في أحد أشعاره إلى الحشيش وبالأخص في  السونيتة التي تحمل رقم ستة وسبعين، وهي قصيدة من أربعة عشر بيتا 


وقال كتاب مختصين في شعر شكسبير إن التلميح إلى أن شكسبير استخدم مخدر  الحشيش ليساعده على الكتابة والإبداع يقلل من عبقرية الشاعر التي يعترف بها  الجميع، ووصفوا نتائج الدراسة بالأمر المؤسف 

ويرى أحد الباحثين الأفريقيين أن السبب وراء انطلاق المشروع هو إعادة قراءة  إحدى سونيتات قصائد شكسبير التي يشير فيها إلى الإبداع وعشبة ضارة معروفة 

وكلمة عشبة ضارة أو - وييد - بالإنجليزية تطلق أيضا على مادة الحشيش أو  الماريجوانا الأمر الذي جعل الباحثين الأفارقة يفترضون بأن شكسبير قد يكون  قد استخدمها كعامل مساعد للإلهام والوحي 

وقد استعمل الحشيش، الذي بدأت زراعته في إنجلترا في عام 400 بعد الميلاد،  في صناعة مادة القنب لحبال السفن وأكياس الخيش في القرنين السادس عشر  والسابع عشر 


وقال أحد النقاد إن المشروع يحاول القول إن شكسبير لم يكن شاعرا عظيما بل أنه كتب أعماله تحت تأثير عوامل خارجية، مثل المخدرات 

وأضاف أنه يوجد حوالي ثمانية ملايين شخص يستخدمون الحشيش في بريطانيا في  الوقت الراهن، فهل يعني هذا أن اي منهم قادر على إنتاج عمل بمستوى سونيتات  شكسبير، ويجيب قائلا: لا أعتقد ذلك 

 ------------------------------------------------------

 * عن : هل دخن شكسبير الحشيش ؟
من BBC العربية .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
................... ولغة ؟ , فنّ وفكرة ؟ , فنّ ولغة وفكرة ؟ . 




الشّاعر صلاح عبد الصّبور

[ كنت عندئذ قد أمضيت عامين قادرا على نظم الشعر الموزون , وكانت هذه  القدرة تستخفني حتى لأجربها يوميا وحتى لأجربها أحيانا في كراسات الإنشاء  والتدريب المدرسي على البيان والبديع , فالإنسان يفرح فرحا غامراً حين  يكتشف في نفسه القدرة على الوزن حتى ليتصور انه ملك كنزا من كنوز السحرة  الأقدمين , وإنه ليجن أحيانا بهذه السعادة جنونا لا يقاس به جنون "جوردان"  حين اكتشف في مسرحية " فولتير" انه يقول نثرا عشرات السنين دون أن يدري ] .  



الشّاعر نزار قبّاني

[ حين كانت طيور النورس تلحس الزَبَد الأبيض عن أقدام السفينة المبحرة من  بيروت إلى إيطاليا في صيف عام 1939 وفيما كان رفاق المرحلة من الطلاب  والطالبات يضحكون , ويتشمسون , ويأخذون الصور التذكارية على ظهر السفينة ,  كنت اقف وحدي في مقدّمتها أدمدم الكلمة الأولى من أول بيت شعر نظمته في  حياتي .

أذهلتني المفاجأة , قفز البيت الأول من فمي كأنه سمكة حمراء تنطّ من أعماق الماء , 
بعد دقيقتين قفزت السمكة الثانية , وبعد عشر دقائق قفزت الثالثة , ثم الرابعة , ثم الخامسة ..... ثم العاشرة .. 
طرت فرحا باختلاج السمك الأحمر , والأزرق , والذهبيّ في فمي .
ماعدت أعرف ماذا أفعل ! , كيف التقط السمك المرتعش , أين أضعه , وماذا أطعمه ليبقى حيّاً .

نزلت بسرعة إلى حجرتي في السفينة , أخرجت دفترا ووضعت فيه كل السمك الذي جمعته ولم أخبر أحدا من رفاق الرحلة عن كنزي .

خفت أ ن يأخذوا مني سمكاتي ..
وللمرة الأولى , وفي سن السادسة عشر وبعد رحلة طويلة في البحث عن نفسي 
. 
. 
. 
نمت شاعرا ]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
................... و .. همّ , وليست سعادة . 




الإنجيل مؤلمٌ جداً , كلامه يشبه السّياط , اسفاره قصصٌ حزينة ..
القرآن يغلبُ عليهِ طابع آخر غير السّعادة ..
الدّعاء الرّقيق والجميل والواصل للسّماء ; موجع ومؤثّر وحزين , القصص  الخالدة ; بؤسٌ وبُكاء , القصائد العظيمة تبكي كثيراً , الشّعراء الكبار  حزَانى , الحكّاؤون فقراء وبائسين , ..

ومع هذا يُطلب من الكاتِب الحزين الموجوع البائس الباكي أن يفسّر الدّمع  النّأزل من عينيه , أن يشرح ارتجاف أصابع يديه , أن يبرّر الجمال الذي يطلع  منه .
هل لدينا وقت لهذا ؟! , هل يملك الكاتب المشغول بهمّه وقتاً للتّفسير , أن  يفسّر لماذا سلبه الله نعمةَ المال , أو الصحّة , أو راحة البال , ووهبه  نعمة التّعبير عن كلّ ذلك .

أكبر جريمة قد ترتكَب في حقّ نصّ , بعد أن ترسم قوامه , وتُلبسه الزيّ  الأنيق المناسب , وتصبغه بالنّقوش الغريبة والمثيرة , وتطرّزه بالفواصل  والنّقَط , أن تنزع هذا كلّه عنه مرّة واحدة , أن تمزّقه  وتعرّيه , إنّ  شرح أي نصّ وهو في كامل أناقته ; يعني نزع كلّ ما ألبسته ايّاه من ثياب  وحليّ وجواهر , أن تهيّئه للاغتصاب ..

من يطلبون تفسير النّصوص , أو النّقاش حولها لا يعلمون أنّهم يطلبون منك أن تهتك عرض قصائدك , أن تجعلها تمشي في الشّارع عارية .

رفضك لفضح مشاعرك أمام الملأ , يعني اتّهامهم أيّاك بالجهل , أو قلّة الثقافة , أو أنّك لست من فصّل وخاط الكلام بإصبعيه .

كلّ ما هو مطلوب منكم أيّها الشّعراء , أيّها الكتّاب أن تدافعوا عن عرضكم , عن شعركم لا تنزعوا عنه أيّ قطعة .
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه....!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. سـِـعـَـة . 

 

الاتّـســــاع
مُعجَم مصطلَحَات النّقد العربيّ القديمْ
 الدكتور أحــمــد مــطــلــوب--------------------------------------------

السّعَة : نقيض الضيق , وسِعَه يَسَعَه , واتّسع كوسِعَ , وأوسعه ووسّعه : صيّره واسعاً , وأوسعه الشّيءَ : جعله يسعَه . ( 1 )

قال ابن رشيق : " هو أن يقول الشاعر بيتاً يتّسع فيه التأويل فيأتي كلّ  واحد بمعنى , وإنما يقع ذلك لاحتمال اللفظ وقوته واتّساع المعنى " ( 2 )

وقال المصريّ : " هو أن يأتي الشاعر ببيتٍ يتّسع فيه التأويل على قدر قوى النّاظر فيه وبِحسَب ما تحتمله ألفاظه " . ( 3 )

وقال السّبكيّ : " هو كلّ كلام تتّسع تأويلاته فتتفاوت العقول فيها لكثرة احتمالاته , لنكتة ما كفواتح السّور " . ( 4 )

وقال الحمويّ : هذا النّوع أي الاتّساع , يتّسع فيه التأويل على قدر قوى النّاظر فيه , وبحسب ما تحتمل ألفاظه من المعاني " ( 5 )

وقال السيوطيّ : هو أن يأتي بلفظ يتّسع فيه التأويل بحسَب قوى النّاظر فيه  وبحسَب مايحتمل اللفظ من المعاني كما وقع في فواتح السّور " ( 6 )

وقال المدنيّ : وهذا النّوع عبارة عن أن يأتي المتكلّم في كلامه نثرا كان  أو نظما بلفظ فأكثر يتّسع فيه التأويل بحسب ما يحتمل من المعاني " ( 7 )

وقال الحليّ : " هو أن يجيء الشّاعر ببيتٍ يتّسع فيه التأويل على قدر قوى الناظر فيه , وبحسب ما تحتمل ألفاظه من المعاني " ( 8 )

وقال السّجلماسيّ : " والاتّساع هو اسم مثال أوّل منقول إلى هذه الصّناعة ,  ومَقول بجهة تخصيص عموم الاسم على إمكان الاحتمالات الكثيرة في اللّفظ  بحيث يذهب وهم كلّ سامع إلى احتمال من تلك الاحتمالات , ومعنى من تلك  المعاني , وقول جوهره في صنف البديع والبيان هو صلاحية اللفظ الواحد  بالعدَد المتعدّد للاحتمالات من غير ترجيح " ( 9 )

وهذه تعريفات ترجع إلى ما بدأه ابن رشيق وقرّره المصريّ وهي تشير إلى أن  الاتّساع يشمل الشّعر والنّثر , وكان ابن جنيّ قد سمّى هذا الفنّ ( توجّه  اللفظ الواحد إلى معنيين اثنين ) ( 10 )وعقد له باباً وقال أنّه في الكلام على  ضربين :

الأوّل : - وهو الأكثر - أن يتّفق اللفظ البتّة ويختلف في تأويله , نحو  قولهم : " هذا أمر لا ينادي وليده " فاللفظ غير مختلف فيه , لكن يختلف في  تفسيره .

الثّاني : - وهو الأضيق - الذي ترى لفظه على صورة ويحتمل أن يكون على غيرها , ومن ذلك بيت المثقب العبدي :

أفاطمُ قبل بينِكِ نَوّليني ::: ومنعكِ ما سألت كأنْ تبيني

إي : منعك كبينك وإن كنتِ مقيمة .

ومن أمثلة الاتّساع قوله تعالى ( والشّفعِ والوترِ ) ( 11 )  , فقد اتّسع التأويل في هاتي اللفظتين على ثلاثة وعشرين قولاً , منها /  هما الزوج والفرد من العدد , وهما كل ماخلقه الانسان , والشّفع هو الخلق  لكون أزواجا , والوتر هو الله تعالى وحده , وهما الصلاة لأن فيها شفعا  ووترا  ( 12 )

ومن قول امريء القيس :
مكرٍّ مفرٍّ مقبلٍ مدبرٍ معاً ::: كجلمود صخرٍ حطّه السيلٌ من علِ

فإنه أراد : أنه يصلح للكرّ والفرّ , ويحسن مقبلا مدبراً , ثم قال " معاً "  أي جميع ذلك فيه , وشبّهه في سرعته وشدّة جريه بجلمود صخر حطّه السيل من  أعلى الجبل , فإذا انحطّ من عال كان شديد السرعة فكيف إذا أعانته قوّة  السيل من ورائه , وذهب قوم إلى أن معنى قوله " كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عل "  إنما هو الصلابة , لأن الصخر عندهم كلما كان أظهر للشمس والريح كان أصلب ,  وقال بعضهم : إنما أرادالإفراط فزعم أنه يُرى مقبلا ومدبرا في حالٍ واحدة  عن الكرّ والفرّ لشدّة سرعته , واعترض على نفسه بما يوجد عيانا فمثّله  بالجلمود المنحدر من قُنّة الجبل , فإنك ترى ظهره في النّصبة على الحال  التي ترى فيها بطنه وهو مقبل إغليك


وقال ابن رشيق بعد هذه التفسيرات :  
ولعل هذا ما مرّ ببال امريء القيس , ولا خطر في وهمه , ولا وقع في خلده , ولا روعه " . ( 13 )


وقال المصري : " ولم تخطر هذه المعاني بخاطر الشاعر وقت العمل , وإنما  الكلام إذا كان قويا من مثل هذا الفحل احتمل لقوّته وجوها من التاويل بحسَب  ما تحتمل الفاظه وعلى مقدار قوى المتكلمين فيه " , ولذلك قال الاصمعيّ : "  خير الشعر ما أعطاك معناه بعد مطاولة " ( 14 )

وباب الاتساع واسع يجول فيه النقاد والمفسرون ويتأولون الكلام , وفي ذلك حرية عظيمة وتفنن في القول
----------------------------------------------------------------

1 - اللسان ( وسع )
2 - العمدة ج 2 ص 93 
3 - تحرير التحبير
4 - عروس الافراح ج 4 ص 469
5 - خزانة الادب ص 420
6 - شرح عقود الجمان ص 139
7 - انوار الربيع ج 6 ص 53
8 - شرح الكافية البديعية ص 278
9 - المنزع البديع ص 429
10 - الخصائص ج 3 ص 164
11 - الفجر
12 - انوار الربيع
13 - العمدة
14 - تحرير التحبير 455

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
................... و خصوصيّة . 



هل من حقّ الكتّاب الآخرين المتساويين في نفس القدرات , والكتّاب الأقلّ قدرة , والنقّاد , واللا كتّاب لا نقّاد ..

تعديل نصّ قصصي , أو شعري بحجّة النقد الأدبي .
بمعنى , عبارات مثل : 
" لو عدّلت هذا السّطر إلى كذا وكذا , لو الغيت هذا المقطع , أعدت الصياغة  هنا , العنوان مش ولا بد , أكتب هذه الجملة بهذه الطريقة " ..

بل أنّ بعضهم يأخذ على عاتقه إعادة صياغة النّص كاملا ومن ثمّ طرحه في نفس الصفحة كتعديل لك ..
في بعض المنتديات كنت أرى نصوصا تُعدّل بالكامل , أو أجزاء كبيرة منها , والكاتب أحيانا يرضى بذلك .
وأستغرب جداً , لأنّي لا أتصوّر في حياتي أن يرضى أبّ بتشويه ابنه لمجرّد أنّه دميم , أو غير مقبول من وجهة نظر الآخر ..

قد يأتي من يقول أن الطبيب , ويوازيه في الأدب " الناقد " مسموحٌ له أن يتدخّل جراحياً لتجميل هذا الابن / النّص
لكني أقول أن هذا يحدث في حالة واحدة فقط ; أن يكون هناك عيب خـَـلـْـقي في  المولود , وهو يوازي في حالة المولود الشعري أو القصصي " المعلومة العلمية  أو التاريخية المغلوطة " .. 
غير ذلك مما يندرج عن بشاعة النّص أو قبحه هو أمر نسبي , ولا يجب أن يتدخل  فيه أي شخص سوى كاتب النّص , أباه البيولوجي , فقد أعتبره نوع من العيوب  الخـُـلـُـقـيـّة التي تستدعي تدخّل الوالد فقط ...


قد يأتي هؤلاء لتقطيع وتشريح وتشويه مشاعرك أيا كان مستواها , بأسلوبهم الذي قد يقلّ عنك بمراحل .؟! ..
حتى لو تنفّذ التعديل , مجرّد شرشحة النّص بهذه الطريقة تؤذيه , وتهين إحساسك البِكر والعفوي والفطري ..

هل يحق لهم عمل ذلك , ..
أم الاكتفاء بتوضيح جوانب القصُور في النّص وترك المهمّة للكاتب , مهمّة أن  يعدّل نصّه _ لو أراد _ وفقا للغته , ولسانه , وأسلوبه , وإحساسه هو ..




برأيي الخاص لا يصح لأيا كان أن يعدّل على شًغل الكاتب حتى لو كان ناقدا محترفاً ..
إلا لو كانت " معلومة " , معلومة علميّة أو تاريخيّة , أو أو ..

وبرأيي الأكثر خصوصية ودقّة ..

الناقد : يُعطي رأي أكاديمي متخصّص ويترك تحسين أو تطوير النّص للكاتب بأسلوبه الخاص حتى لا يتشوّه نسيج العمل .
الكاتب النّد " غير المتخصص " : يُعطي رأي انطباعي وهو مهم أيضاً دون اقتراح اي تعديل
الكاتب العادي : يتفرّج ويتمتّع فقط 
اللا كاتب , لا ناقد : ايه دخله الموضوع أساسا ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نعم , ....
 ............... فنّ وخصوصيّة .
 
المشكلة ليست في الصّمت أو التدخّل .
هذا مسموح جداً لمن ذكرت , وربّما يكون " القاريء المتذوّق والذي تشكّلت  لديه ذائقة راقية " _ كما ذكرتِ _ يتماهى مع " الكاتب الندّ " غير المتخصص "  ..
وهو الذي قد يعطي رأياً انطباعياً دون اقتراح أي تعديل ..

المشكلة في التقاط المشرط والبدء في شقّ جسد النّص ..
فبرأيي الخاص , الخاص جداً .. وذكرته في أوّل الطرح , حتّى النّاقد لا يحقّ له تعديل نصّ لكاتب ..

في الأصل أنا أكتب الشّعر والنّثر ; وأكتبهما لإطلاق أيّ مشاعر أحسّ بها أثناء , أو قبل الكتابة ..
لا أكتب لاستعراض عضلاتي اللغوية والأدبيّة ..
لذلك فإنّ النّص الذي يطلع لكم على الشّاشة هو ببساطة : ( إحساسي الخاصّ ) .! ..

أنا تعبت وعانيت وتعذّبت وسهرت وتوجّعت لكي يخرج النّص بهذا الشّكل .
كذلك هو نتاج تجربة خاصّة , فالألفاظ التي كُتبت بطريقة ما , والسّطور التي  رُتّبت بطريقة أخرى تعني لي شيئاً مهمّا .. حتّى الفواصل , حتّى  الاستدراكات , حتّى حروف الجرّ والجزم والنّهي
كلّها تعني لي موقفاً محدّداً .
فلذلك أنا أرى أنّ النّص الأدبي شيء لا يُمسّ إطلاقاً , إلا لتصحيح معلومة ثابتة : 
كحدث تاريخي , كمعلومة علميّة , اسم علَم مهمّ ..

مشاعري يجب أن تبقى بكلّ جمالها , وقبحها .
بكلّ التشويه الذي قد يطولها نتيجة الغضب , الحزن , الشكّ , النّدم , الحيرة , الألم ..
أثناء كتابة قصيدة شعريّة فإن أي شعور بالحُزن خلالها , أو بالنّدم قد يحدث  فتحات كثيرة في النّص تعادل شقّ جراحي , لا أرغب ساعتها في أن يتدخّل أي  جرّاح لتقطيبه ..
نحن الشعراء مخلوقات " مازوخيّة " ونتمتّع باوجاعنا وقت الكتابة ..

كلّ هذا المشاعر قد تُحدث ندوباً كبيرة وطويلة وعريضة في النّص
أنا أرى هذه النّدوب هي علامة فارقة في نصّي , غيري يراها ندبة قبيحة يجب إزالتها بمشرط الجرّاح ..


النّاقد المتخصّص , والقاريء الانطباعي صاحب الذائقة التراكميّة العالية _  أضفته بعد ردّك _ والكاتب الندّ غير المتخصّص في النّقد .. كلّهم يحق لهم  إبداء رأي " فنّي " حيال النّص , لكن لا يحق لهم لمس كلمة واحدة منه ..

بقيّة القرّاء والكتّاب يحقّ لهم المشاهدة فقط .

أنا أرى أنّ الكاتب المبدع , أعلى مرتبة من النّاقد نفسه ..
لذلك يجب أن يحذر النّقّاد من العبَث بقصيدة , أو رواية , أو قصّة , أو قطعة نثريّة بحجّة تطوير وتحسين النّص ..
البعض قد يسمح , وهذا يجعلني أجزم أنّه كتب للبحث عن إطراء , أو كلمة مديح ..
إذ أن أصحاب المشاعر الحقيقيّة لا يسمحون على الإطلاق بأنّ يمسّ أحدٌ أحاسيسهم الخاصّة , الخاصّة جداً ..

العبث بمشاعر الآخرين يفقدنا مصداقيتها ..
الإحساس يجب أن يبقى كما هو , كما ينزل المولود من الرّحم ..
ملطّخا بالدّم , والماء ........ ويبكي كثيراً .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

Tip Of The Day

في الكِتابة ; تذكّر أنّ النوايا الطيّبة لا تصنع نصّا طيّباً .

إن قلت : ســ أكتب كذا وكذا , تأكّد أنّ الآخرين لن يصدّقوا ما كتبت , لن يرتاحوا له , ولن يحبّوه ..
النّص الطيّب هو الذي يأتي بَغتة ; هو الذي يَصدم ويُدهش ويَترك الآخرين في حالة من الذّهُول , ويُبقي أثراً .

لأن المفاجآت دوماً تبقى في الذّاكرة , فهكذا , هكذا الأفكار التي تأتي فجأة دون ميعاد

----------


## مصطفى سلام

لك الله يا أستاذة جيهان !!
لقد طوفت بعقولنا فى شرق الدنيا و غربها ، شمالها و جنوبها ، مررت بنا على الكتاب و الأدباء و الفلاسفة ، بل و الفنانين ..
رحلة ممتعة بين ميادين الفكر و دروب المعرفة ، ذكرتينى بها بموسوعية المعرفة لدى العقاد ، و شمولية الفكر لدى الراحل العظيم أنيس منصور ..
فالكتابة يا سيدتى - كما تفضلت و ألمحت - فن ، شخصية ، مزاج ، غرور ، تفس طويل ، ...الخ ، لا يجيدها إلا من وهبه الله أدواتها : فكر ناصع و قدرة على صياغة الفكر .. فتظهر المبدعة تعبيرا عن الشخصية أدبية كانت أو فلسفية أو فنية ...
و الكتابة أيضا هى ثقافة يكتنزها الموهوبون ، ثم يخرجونها لنا فى صور جديدة ، و فى هذا المضمار يحضرنى مثال أقتبسه من الفيلسوف الإنجليزى فرانسيس بيكون : إن المبدع كالنحلة : تطوف على كل الزهور ، فتمتص الرحيق ، ثم تخرجه لنا عسلا شهيا .
و الكتابة - كلون من ألوان التعبير عن الذات - تذكرنى بحادثة حدثت مع أرسطو - الفيلسوف اليونانى العظيم - حيث جلس أحد تلاميذه فى آخر الصفوف صامتا لا يبدو عليه سيماء التفكير - ثم ، و فجأة طرأ لهذا التلميذ أن يعبر عن نفسه - فقال له أرسطو : هكذا ، تكلم (عبر عن فكرك ) حتى أراك .
بارك الله فيك يا أستاذتنا الفاضلة .. و مقالتك موضوع دراسة ، لا تكفى قراءتها مرة أو مرتين .. سأداوم على قراءتها كلما سمحت لى الظروف .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الوالد والاستاذ الكبير\ مصطفى سلام 
إسمحلى ان أتحفظ هنا على لقب (أستاذة) الذى وصفتنى به فأنت هنا الأستاذ والموجه والمعلم وكل من عاداك هنا هو تلميذ ومتعلم يتشرف بأستاذيتك وتوجيهاتك القيمة له...
أعجبنى كثيرا وصفك الموجز والشامل فى نفس الوقت( للكتابة) ...عشقى الاول والاخير ..
وللكتابة فى رأيى أحولا شتى وملابسات وتفصيلات تجعل منها عالم قائم بذاته ..مُجهد- أعترف-  ولكنه غاية فى الإمتاع والروعة فيه يتحقق للكاتب وجوده ويتعرف فيه على حقيقته ...،،
أشكرك أستاذى الفاضل على المتابعة والتشجيع وأعدك ان أحاول دائماً أن أعرض هنا كل مايرقى لذائقتك ويشبع فضول القارئ عن الكتابة وأحوالها 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

Tip Of The Day

الكِتابة صَبر , والصّبر مفتاح الفرَج
الكِتابة فُرجة المهموم , لذلك كن من مدرسة : " ..... وكنت أظنّها لا تُفرَجُ " ..
أي النّفس الطويل , والصّبر , وطولة البال توصّل الأمل ..

لذا :
يجب أن لا تُجهِد نفسك في أوّل النّص , كن الحصان الصّبور , الحصان الأخير دوماً ..
كن الحصان الأخير , الحصان الأخير , الأخير ..
وقبل النهاية بعشر قوافي ..
اطلق ساقيك للشّعر والكلام الجميل ..
تربح سبَق الكتابة في آخر الأمر .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. صَنْعَة . 



المَرَاحل الأخيرة عندي في عمليّة الكِتابة هي الأكثر خُطورة .
علماً بأنّ النّص الواحد يأخذ منّي وقتاً لا تتصورونه 

في الأيّام الأخيرة , كنتُ جواهرجيّا .
وضعت النّظارة المعظّمة , وأخذت الملقاط بيدي , واقتربت كثيراً من كلّ كلمة , وبدأتُ في النّقش وزراعة الفُصوص .

مهم جداً أن تكون صاحب صنعة شاطر , وتعرف متى تضع فصّاً , ومتى تُزيل آخر
متى تدقّ الكلمة بالمسمار , ومتى تتركها كما هي , الابتذال في التّزيين ليس  عمل شيوخ الطائفة , الابتذال والمبالغة في التزيين شُغل بلدي ورخيص ولا  يشتريه إلا النّاس اللي تحت . ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. " بوم بوم " . 




هل الكِتابة جسد أم روح , أم جسد وروح .
بمعنى , لو قرأتم نصّاً / قصّة قصيرة - مثلاً - لكاتب ولم تعجبكم , لماذا ؟! , لماذا لم تعجبكم .! .

بينما يدخل كاتب آخر ليقول أنّ النص جميل , وأنّهُ مكتمل الأركان الفنّيّة المطلوبة لكتابة قصّة .

برأيي الخاصّ هذا الجسد , لكن أين الروح .
النّص لم يمشي أمامي , لم يقف وينطّ ويركض ويحكي ويبكي ويضحك , لم تجري فيه الدّماء .

ربّنا لمّا خلق آدم أول الأمر خلقه من طين , كوّنهُ , ولم ينفخ فيه الرّوح بعد .
ظلّ ممددا , متخشّباً بلا أدنى حركة ..
والملائكة لم تفهم أيّ شيء , وله صوتٌ من أثر الريح لما كانت تمرّ في جسده الخاوي .
هنا خلق الله آدميّا مكتمل الأركان , له يدين , قدمين , عينين , فمّ , رأس , بطن , ..
 لكنّ السماء لم تفهم شيئا , ماهذا , وما يكون .

حتى نفخ الله فيه من روحه , و .. بعدها ..
يعني .. 
صارت " دربكة " في السما كلنا عارفينها انتهت بطرد ابليس كبير الملائكة ,  وحوّا , ومعهم آدم " ذات نفسه " , و انتهت بحياتنا اليوميّة الجميلة أو  البائسة ..

نعم ! ..
نفخة واحدة , و " بوم " .. وها نحن نكتب ونجوع .

هذا هو الفرق بين أن تصبح ربّاً وبين أن تتفرّج على فعل الإله .


الآن , ..
الكاتب الذي بنى كل ركن وكل جدار وكل سور وكل عمود , ولم ينفخ الرّوح في نصوصه ; لا يصبح ربّا في الكِتابة , حتّى يمشي نصّه أمامي ..

ويحدث بلبلة .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. قداسة . 
 

 المقارنة بين الكاتب والناقد , تشبه المقارنة بين الربّ وجرّاح التجميل .

لا مقارنة , ومجرّد التفكير بها هو " كفر بُواح " .. 


مهما فعل , مهما فعل النّاقد لن يستطيع أن يجعل النّص أكثر صدقاً , وأكثر طبيعيّة 
يخلقنا الله بكلّ عيوبنا الخّلقيّة , ونحمده على ذلك .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. سؤال :
( كيف ستبدو الكِتابة بعد الأربعين ) . 

   41

 الـكِـتــابـة فـعـلُ أمــر .




 42
هـل يُـزعـجـكِ صـوت أنـيـنـي ! *:* 
... خـلّـي يـديـكِ عـنـد جـبـيـنـي .




 43

أيّ سـرّ أحـمـل ؟! : 
.... لـلأسـرار لـغـة ; اسـمـهـا الـنّـدوب




 44

أنا أكـتـب , إذن أنـا ( مــوجــوع ) :
 " ديـكـارت " لـن يـقـاضـيـنـي عـلى   الـبـنـد رقـم ( 44 ) , لأنّ " ديـكـارت " يـفـكّـر , وأنـا أكـتـب , "   ديـكـارت " مـوجـود , وأنـا مـوجـوع




 45

الإنـسـان الـطـبـيـعـي , عـقـل يـتـحكّـم فـي عـشـرة أصـابـع : 

وأنــت : 
إنـسـان غـيـر طـبـيعـي , أصـابـعـي العـشـرة تـتـحـكّـم فـي عـقـلـي



 46

فـي مـحـراب الـعـبـادة , عـشـرة يـصـلّـون خـلـف الإمــام :
في مـحـراب الـكِـتـابة , أنـا أصـلّـي خـلـف أصـابـعـي الـعـشـرة




 47
 إذا لـم أخـبـز حـزنـي , أكـلـت أصـابـعـي




 48

أنـا أكــتــب :
وجـهـي الآن يـشـبـه " حـجـر رشـيـد " , قـديـم , غـامـض , ومـلـيء بـالتـعـويـذات الـهـيـروغـلـيـفـيـة



 49

 أنا " لا أكـتـب " , ولـكـنّـي أتـجـمّـل
أحـمـد زكـي أيـضـا لـن يـقـاضــيـنـي   عـلـى هـذه الـجـمـلـة , لأنّـنـي لا أكـتـب , وأحـمـد زكـي " لا يـكـذب " ,   لأنـنـي أتجـمّـل , وأحـمـد زكـي مـيّـت



 50

النّـخـل المـحـنـيّ أصـابـع يـدي , الـرّيـح الـعـاصـفـةُ تـأكـل كـبـدي



 51

وأنـا أكـتـب أبـكـي بـعـض الـشّــيء , وأنـا أبـكـي أكـتـب بـعـض الـشّــيء




 52

الـبُــكــاء : 
صـلاة اسـتـغـاثـة لـم أدعـو إلـيـهـا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. وجهة نظر . 

؟

هل ما يقوله الكاتب في نقاش عامّ , ينبغي أن يُسقَط بالضرورة على شخصيّته

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. ساديّة . 
 
- أنا أعرف أنّ الكِتابة مأساة الكاتِب و أعرف هذا جيداً .

- السعادة لم تنجح أبداً في مضمار الكِتابة , القصص السّعيدة لا يقرأها أحد   , القصة التي تبدأ بلقاء وتنتهي بزواج , لن يقرأها أحد لأن الزّفاف لن   يحضره أحد , لا القراء , ولا المأذون ولا المعازيم حتّى , وسيجد كاتب   الرواية نفسه وحيداً مع بطليه .. 

- القصة التي تبدأ بلقاء على الرّصيف المجاور , وتنتهي بفاجعة على الرّصيف المقابل تنفذ من الطبعة الأولى ..

- يحب القاريء أن يلد الأبطال على يديه , لكنّه يحب أيضا أن يحفر قبرهم بيديه أيضاً .

- لأن الترقّب طُعم القاريء , الترقّب , والانتظار , والحاجب المعقود ,   الشفتان المقوستان للأسفل ,  المحارم الورقية المكوّمة بجوار علبة فارغة ,   اليد الممدودة لكوب الشاي التي حملته ولم تحمله , الدّمع الذي ينزل ولا   يتوقف , أن يلعن القاريء بطله , أن يسبّ قديساً في الرواية , أن يشتم   الخادمة وهي تطرق على الباب قبل أن يقلب الصفحة , ..

- هذا ما يجذبني لقراءة قصّة , التراجيديا , السخط الذي يولّد لديّ الكاتب
الكاتب الذي يثير سخطي يثير إعجابي , الكاتب الذي يحاول أن يثير إعجابي يثير سخطي


- نريد أن ننشغل , أربط لي عقدة , كي أحلها , الكاتب الذي يربط ويحل أقل   موهبة من الكاتب الذي يربط ويترك الحل بيدي , لأن الأخير اثناء انشغالي بحل   العقدة الأولى يكون قد ربط لي أخرى .. 
هذا كاتب مراوغ ويحرّضني على الركض وراءه ألمّ عقده من على الأرض , كاتب شقي , وشيطان , ولئيم ..


- القاريء يعشق المأساة , الدراما , العُقَد , نحن مازوخيين , نعم مازوخيين  .. 

كونوا ساديين , اجلدونا ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. رعاية .




في الصفّ الأول متوسّط , كتبت قصّة قصيرة , كنت فخوراً بها لدرجة أني   عرضتها على مدرّسي المفضّل آنذاك , كان مدرّس العلوم , كان ابن حارتي , ابن   حيّنا , كان لدى والده فرن كبير ومشهور , نأكل خبزا منه كلّ يوم , كان   شخصاً عظيماً في نظري , كان ! , حتّى عرضتها عليه ذلك اليوم ..

قرأ القصّة بصوت عالٍ , سخر من قصتي الصغيرة ومن مفرداتها ومنّي , وأشرك   معه كلّ من كان في الفصل , وتحوّلت حصّة العلوم إلى مادّة دسمة للكوميديا ,   كان جبيني يصبّ عرقا وأنا ابن 11 سنة ..  
رمى بدفتري في وجهي , أكمل درس العلوم , وعندما كان يشعر بالملل , كان يعيد   عبارة من العبارات التي كتبت بطريقة تهكّميّة , ليضحك ويضحك معه كلّ   زملائي , وبكيت .

عدت للبيت , ورميت بالدفتر في درج الكومودينا , وتكوّمت باكيا في سريري ,   أسبوع كامل من الكآبة والحزن والحسرة , وصدمة شديدة في أستاذ . 

لم آكل جيداً , لم أنَم , لم أنتظم في دراستي , كنت أصحو وأغيب وأنام . 

ولم أفتح درج الكومودينا , سبعة أيام لم أفتحه ...  
أهلي لم يقلقوا عليّ ولم يسألوا , عدى جدّي الذي دخل إلى غرفتي , وسمع منّي كل شيء وسألني : - أين الذي كتبت !
أشرت إلى الدرج , وفتحه ثم أغلقه بسرعة , ثمّ صرخ فيّ بصوتٍ عالٍ وهو يشير إلى فمه : 
" هيي , أطعم مخلوقاتك " .
ثم ذهب غاضبا منّي ..

فتحت الدرج , ووجدت كل من كتبت عنهم في القصة ممددين خارج الدفتر , جوعى ,   عرايا , عطاشى , بعضهم كان يصرخ من الألم , بعضهم كان يوجّه لي الشتائم   والسباب ويلعنني عند الله , بعضهم قفز من سور الكومودينا وهرب , ووجدت   البعض الآخر ميّتاً بين السطور .. 
كلهم كانوا ينظرون إليّ بعتب شديد , أو بغضب شديد .

فهمت مالذي كان يقصده الكبير بأن أطعم مخلوقاتي , كان يقصد أن أكمّل ما   كتبت , أن أغذّي أفكاري وكلماتي وشخوصي والأحداث , حتّى لا أفقد شخصاً آخر   .. حتّى لا أفقد شخصيّة أخرى . 
حتّى لا أفقد فكرة , ومهما حدث , ألا أنسى نصّا في درج .

ناديت كل من كتبت بإسمه الذي أعرف , وبدأت في عدّ الموتى , والمرضى ,   ودفنّا من دفنّا , وداويت من داويت , وأكملت , كنت أفتح درجي كلّ يوم ,   وأطعم كلّ من في الدفتر , وأسقيهم حبراً وكلاماً , وأنام .. 

وبرغم أن الأحداث تغيّرت لأني فقدت الكثير من الشخصيات , إلا أنّني تعلّمت أول درس في الكتابة : 

ألا أنسى إطعام مخلوقاتي كلّ يوم .
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. جرأة  .




من لديه الجرأة , لوضع نص قصير شعري أو قصصي أو حتّى جزء من نص , بيت شعر ,   فقرة من قصة أو رواية , لكاتب معروف ومشهور وذائع الصيت , ويقول لنا أنّ   هذا الجزء كان بالإمكان أن يُكتب أفضل , ويضع لنا رؤيته لهذا الجزء*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لأنّ الكِتابة فنّ , ...
 ................... و .. مواجهة  .



 - عندما أرجع لأرشيفي القديم منذ بدأت الكتابة وحتى الآن , وأراقب التطوّر   الذي حدث لما أكتب , أؤمن - وبمنتهى التواضع - أن الكاتب أصله مسخ ..

 - بعد فترة ( وفي شعور معاكس ) أؤمن - وباعتراف حقيقي -  مرة أخرى أنّي   مشوّه بما يكفي , وكأن مشاعري كانت غُبار نووي شوّه كلامي , ومفرداتي , وكل   سطر مشيت عليه , كان مائلاً بما يكفي لإسقاط القرّاء . 


 - أنا أكتب وحسب . 
 ولا أهتم لمن يصرخ بي بكلمات مثل : إنزلللل ... أو : بووووووو ..
 في النّهاية الستار نزل عليهم , ورفعت قبضتي في الهواء .
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أفضل 50 افتتاحية روائية ( منقول )
ترجمة: عبدالله التويجري
مراجعة: بثينة العيسى

في استفتاء أجراه موقع http://www.stylist.co.uk طُلب من القراء التصويت لاختيار أفضل مئة افتتاحية روائية . وفيما يلي ترجمة لـ 50 افتتاحية روائية من تلك القائمة، مع ملاحظة أن الترقيم هنا هو مجرد وسيلة تعداد ولا يفيد الترتيب.

تحاشينا قدر الإمكان ترجمة الافتتاحيات الكلاسيكية المعروفة للقارئ العربي، وسعينا لأن تكشف القائمة المختارة أساليب متنوعة لعرض وصياغة السطور الأولى من تلك الروايات، بما يعكس تعدد التقنيات وبراعة الصياغة وبالشكل الذي يحقق عنصر الجذب منذ الوهلة الأولى.

ترجمتنا لهذه القائمة وعرضنا لها بهذا الشكل – غير المرتب – كان لغرض ألا ينحرف الغرض الأساسي (وهو الغرض التعليمي) إلى مسارٍ آخر، فيتحوّل الموضوع إلى منافسة ذات طابع ترويجي لا أكثر.

بمعنى آخر، هذه الترجمة هي مساهمة أخرى في ملف “الكتابة الإبداعية” وبالشكل الذي يتيح للكاتب المبتدئ أن يدرس التقنيات والأساليب المختلفة لأشهر وأنجح الروائيين – من وجهة نظر القراء – وأن يفيد منها.

1- (الحارس في حقل الشوفان) – ج. د . سالنجر

“أغلب الظن أن أول ما ترغب بمعرفته هو المكان الذي ولدت فيه، وكيف أمضيت طفولتي التعسة، وماذا كانا والداي يعملان قبل أن ينجباني، وكل هذا اللغو الذي تعودناه في ديفيد كوبيرفيلد. ولكن لا أشعر بالرغبة في فتح مثل هذه المواضيع إذا أردتم الحقيقة ” *

2- (أنا كاريننا) – ليو تولستوي

“كل العائلات السعيدة تتشابه، لكن لكل عائلة تعيسة طريقتها الخاصة في التعاسة ” *

3- (كبرياء وهوى) – جين أوستن

“إنها حقيقة معروفة عالمياً أن كل رجل أعزب صاحب ثروة بحاجة إلى زوجة” *.

4- (قصة مدينتين) – تشارلز ديكنز

“كان أحسن الأزمان، وكان أسوأ الأزمان، كان عصر الحكمة، وكان عصر الحماقة. كان عهد الإيمان وكان عهد الجحود. كان زمن النور، وكان زمن الظلام. كان ربيع الامل وكان شتاء القنوط ” *

5- (السيدة دالاوي) – فرجينيا وولف

“قالت السيدة دالاوي بأنها ستشتري الأزهار بنفسها”

6- (عندما كنا كبارا) – آن تيلر

” كان يا ماكان، كانت هناك امرأة اكتشفت بأنها أصبحت الشخص الخطأ “

7- (غاتسبي العظيم) – ف . سكوت . فيتزجيرالد

” لقد أعطاني أبي وصية في سنواتي الغضه والشابة، ومنذ ذالك الحين وأنا أقلبها في رأسي”

8- (الناقوس) – سيلفيا باث

“كان صيفا عليلا، وقائظا. إنه الصيف الذي أعدمت فيه عائلة الروزنبرق كهربائيا**، وفي نفس الوقت كنت لا أعلم ما الذي أفعله في نيويورك “

9- (موبي دك ) – هيرمن ميلفن

“نادِني إسماعيل”

10- ( دليل المسافرين عبر المجرة ) – دوجلس ادم

“في المناطق النائية والغير مأهوله، التي غلب عليها الدهر في مجرة درب التبانة، تكمن الشمس الصغيره بكل إهمال”

11- (المسخ وقصص اخرى) – فرانز كافكا

“عندما استيقظ غريغور سامسا في الصباح وجد نفسه وقد تحوّل حشرةً عملاقة”

12- (هاري بوتر وحجر الفلاسفه) – جي. ك. رولنق

“تفخر أسرة دارسي والتي تقيم في في الشارع رقم 4 بشارع برايغت بأنها أسرة طبيعيه جدا، وهي فعلا كذلك” *

13- (الحادثة الغريبة لكلب أثناء فترة الليل ) – مارك هدن

” لقد كانت سبع دقائق بعد منتصف الليل. كان الكلب مستلقيا على العشب في منتصف الباحة، أمام منزل السيدة شيري. كانت عيناه مغلقتين تماما”

14 – (امرأة المسافر عبر الزمان) – أودرى نيفينجر

” كلير: إنه لمن المؤلم أن تبقى وتنتظر مجيئه. إني أنتظر هنري وأنا لا أعلم أين هو وعما إذا ما كان على مايرام. إنه لمن المؤلم أن تكون الشخص الذي ينتظر. “

15- (سيد الخواتم: رفقه الخاتم) – ج. ج. ر. تولكن

“عندما أعلن السيد بيبلو باجينز من باج إيند بأنه سيحتقل قريبا بعيد ميلاده الحادي عشر بعد المئة في حفلة فخمة وبهيجة على نحو إستثنائي، كان هناك الكثير من الحديث والإثارة في قرية هوبيتون” *

16- (الخوف والإحتقار في لاس فيغاس ) – هنتر. س. توماسن

” لقد كنا في مكان ما في بارستو، عند حافة الصحراء، عندما تمكنت منا المخدرات”

17- (اللون الأرجواني) – أليس والكر

“يجب عليك ألا تقول وألا تشكو لأحدٍ غير الله “

18- (كانت أعينهم تشاهد الرب) – زورا نيل هارسون

“إن المركبات التي تلوح في الأفق تحمل أحلام جميع الرجال على متنها”

19- (مذكرات برجت جونز) – هيلن فيلدنغ

“لقد قطعت وعدًا بألا أشرب أكثر من أربعة عشرة وحدة كحول خلال أسبوع”

20- (أنا أصطاد القلعة) – دودي سميث

“أكتبُ هذا جالسةً على بالوعة المطبخ”

21- (الحياة السرية للنحل) – سو مون كد

“في الليل أستلقي على فراشي وأنظر الى عرض النحل. كيف بإمكان النحل أن يخترق غرفة نومي وأن يحلق في دوائر مروحية مطلقا ازيزه الحاد مدندنا فوق جلدي”

22- ( حب، صلاه، طعام) – إليزابيث جيلبرت

” أتمنى لو أنّ جيوفاني يقبلني”

23- (خط من الضوء) – لورا وتكامب

” شخص ما كان يشاهدني، إحساس بغيض أن تكون ميتا”

24 – (لوليتا ) – فلاديمير نابوكف

“لوليتا يا ضوء حياتي، أيتها النار المتوقدة في عروقي، لوليتا يا خطيئتي، يا من تهزج روحي باسمك”

25- (ماتيلدا) – رولد داهل

“إنه لأمر مضحك أن الآباء والأمهات إذا رزقوا بأكثر الأطفال بشاعة، كأنه بثرة صغيرة بشكل لايمكن تخيله، سيظنون بأنه شيء رائع”

26- (الاميرة العروس) – وليام قولدمن

“إنه كتابي المفضل في العالم، رغم أنني لم أقرأه “

27- (بيتر بان و ويندي) – جيم باري

“كل الأطفال نضجوا إلا هو”

28- (أحداث سيئة الحظ) – دانيال هانتدلر

“إذا كنت مهتما بقراءة القصص ذات النهايات السعيدة فالاجدر بك ألا تقرأ هذا الكتاب، الأفضل لك أن تبحث عن كتاب أخر”

29- (فطور الأبطال) – كرت فونجن

“إنها حكاية يجتمع فيها رجلان من ذوي العرق الأبيض، متقدمين في العمر، وحيدين، نحيلين، على كوكب يوشك على الفناء “

30- (إختناق ) – شاك بالنوك

“إذا كنت ستقرأ ما أكتبه، فلا تتعب نفسك”

31- (طريق الغراب) – إيان بانكس

” إنه اليوم الذي انفجرت فيه جدتي”

32- (المركز الشامل للمحقق ديرك جينتلي) – دوجلاس آدمز

“في هذه الأثناء لن يوجد شهود”

33- (سكراماوش) – رافيل سابتيني

” لقد ولد بموهبة الضحك، وإحساسٌ بأن العالم مجنون”

34- (أوديسية الفضاء 2001 ) – أرثر. ك. كلارك

“خلف كل رجل حي ثلاثة عشر شبحا، وذلك هو معدل الاموات الذي يفوق الاحياء”

35 – (عيون القطة) – مارغريت اتوود

“إن الزمن ليس خطًا بل هو بُعد، إنه مثل بُعدِ المساحة “

36- (حرب الرجل العجوز) – جون سكالزي

“لقد فعلت أمرين في يوم ميلادي الخامس والسبعين. زرت ضريح زوجتي ثم انضممت للجيش”.

37- (451 فهرنهايت) – راي برادبيري

” لقد كان من دواعي سروري أن أحترق”

38- (المجزرة رقم خمسة) – كورت فونجن

” كل هذا حدث بشكلٍ أو بآخر”

39- ( الهضبة ) – ريتشارد آدم

“لقد انتهى زمن الوعود”

40- (الاعتراف الحقيقي لشارلوت دويل ) – أيفي

“ليست كل فتاة متهمة بجريمة في الثالثة عشرة من عمرها، تم تقديمها للنيابة ووجد بأنها مذنبة”

41- ( ديمومة الحب) – إيان ماكوون

“البداية يسهلُ تعيينها”

42- (عشيق الليدي تشاترلي) – د. ه . لورنس

” زمننا مأساوي، ولكننا نرفض العيش في المأساة “

43- (جسر الطيور) – باري هيوجهارت

” سوف أصفق بيديّ هاتين وأنحني لجميع أقطار العالم”

44-(شبكة شارلوت) – اي. بي. وايت

” قالت فيرن لأمها وهما تحضران طاولة الإفطار: أين ذهب بابا بالفأس؟ “

45- (حيث يوجد القلب) – بيلي ليتس

“نوفيل نيشن في السابعة عشرة، حبلى في الشهر السابع، زاد وزنها ثلاثة وسبعين رطلا، مؤمنة بالخرافات المصاحبة للرقم سبعة، تحركت بغير أريحية في كرسي سيارتها البليموث المتهالكة وهي تمرر أصابعها على منحنيات وتضاريس بطنها”

46- (العراب) – ماريو بوزو

“امورقو بوينسيرا جلس في المحكمة الجنائية رقم ثلاثة في نيويورك بانتظار العدالة، والانتقام من الرجل الذي آذى ابنته بقسوة، الرجل الذي حاول مس شرفها”

47- ( شكرا لأنك تدخن ) – كرستفور باكلي

“تم وصف *** نيلر بعدة أشياء عندما رأس أكاديمية الدراسات والبحوث للتبغ، ولكنه إلى حد الآن لم تتم مقارنته بالشيطان”

48- (دير نورث آنجر) – جين أوستن

“لم يخطر ببال كل من رأى كاثرين مورلاند يوم مولدها بأنها سوف تذكر لبطولتها يوما ما”

49- (حياة باي) – يان مارتل

” جعلتني معاناتي تعيسا ومكتئبا”

50- (القاتل الكفيف) مارغريت اتوود

“بعد عشرة أيام من الحرب، سقطت أختي لورا من الجسر في حادث سيارة “

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولأن الكتابة ....عشق

فلازلت أناضل في الحياة بقلم وأصابع نحيلة
عللي أصل لمرفأ أمان ..أو إجابة لسؤال
أو حتى لسؤال... يجاب بعد ألف ألف عام 
،
لأن الكتابة هي أنا.. فلازلت هنا 
والسلام ...،

----------


## اسكندرانى

ودائما فى انتظار حروفك وكلماتك 
واحساس قلمك الرقيقه 
لك تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ودائما فى انتظار حروفك وكلماتك 
> واحساس قلمك الرقيقه 
> لك تحياتى وتقديرى


أشكرك يا أستاذ نادر 
وان شاء الله كل الاقلام الجميلة ترجع وتسعدنا  :f:

----------


## فاضــل

> لأن الكتابة هي أنا.. فلازلت هنا


هكذا هو الانسان عندما يعرف من هو فستعرف اين تجده 

و هكذا هم كل من كانت الكتابة همهم و ذاتهم .. سيكونون هنا ..  و لعل لك فضل السبق في الإعلان عن ذلك

----------


## ابن البلد

> ولأن الكتابة ....عشق
> 
> فلازلت أناضل في الحياة بقلم وأصابع نحيلة
> عللي أصل لمرفأ أمان ..أو إجابة لسؤال
> أو حتى لسؤال... يجاب بعد ألف ألف عام 
> ،
> لأن الكتابة هي أنا.. فلازلت هنا 
> والسلام ...،


تسلم أيدك
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هكذا هو الانسان عندما يعرف من هو فستعرف اين تجده 
> 
> و هكذا هم كل من كانت الكتابة همهم و ذاتهم .. سيكونون هنا ..  و لعل لك فضل السبق في الإعلان عن ذلك


في الواقع الكتابة في المنتدى لها دوما مذاق خاص عندي ...ففيه أشعر ان الكلمة توضع في بروازها اللائق بها 
اما عن الكتابة في وسائل التواصل أو(التصارع) الاجتماعي فأنا أشعر انني القي بكلماتي وآرائي في سلة المهملات بلا أي مبالغة ...اتمنى ان يعود منتدانا لسابق تألقه فقد كان واحة كل الاقلام المحترمة والتي تريد حقا ان تقيم كلماتها وتستلهم من آراء الآخرين سبل كثيرة للتقدم والارتقاء ...نورتني يا فاضل  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تسلم أيدك


تسلم انت 
انك خليتلنا المكان دا موجود رغم جحودنا ليه  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جون باتيست بوكلان= موليير 

تعلم في باريس أستاذه: فولتير

 بفضله عرفنا الكوميديا الراقية

 يقول في سنة 1644: أصبحت الكلمة رخيصة الآن ...!!

فماذا سيقول الآن؟ ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جون باتيست بوكلان= موليير 
> 
> تعلم في باريس أستاذه: فولتير
> 
>  بفضله عرفنا الكوميديا الراقية
> 
>  يقول في سنة 1644: أصبحت الكلمة رخيصة الآن ...!!
> 
> فماذا سيقول الآن؟


سيقول : يا دهوتى  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

دام فكركِ راقٍ وقلبكِ مضيء
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> دام فكركِ راقٍ وقلبكِ مضيء
> كل عام وانتم بخير


أشكرك يا حسن  :f: 
كل عام وانت بخير وصحة وعافية يارب  :f:

----------


## الصابر أيوب

كيف تكتبون .؟ وماهي طقوس الكِتابة لديكم .؟

أنا اخترت تلك الجزئية الصغيرة من موضوعك القيم
لان لى فى الكتابة طقوس غريبة بعد الشيء
مثلا لااحب الكتابة مساءا
بل فجرا او فى الصباح 
واكتب بقلم رصاص
تحياتى لك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كيف تكتبون .؟ وماهي طقوس الكِتابة لديكم .؟
> 
> أنا اخترت تلك الجزئية الصغيرة من موضوعك القيم
> لان لى فى الكتابة طقوس غريبة بعد الشيء
> مثلا لااحب الكتابة مساءا
> بل فجرا او فى الصباح 
> واكتب بقلم رصاص
> تحياتى لك


مرحبا بك  :f: 

لا يوجد في الكتابة طقوس غريبة لانها ببساطة فعل بالغ الاستثناء 
اما عن الكتابة فجرا او في الصباح فهذا علميا وقت صفاء الذهن وتداعي الافكار العميقة او المبدعة 
القلم الرصاص كان صديقي المفضل انا ايضا لسنوات طويلة لكني مع الاسف لاحظت انطماس بعض الكلمات المكتوبة به بعد فترة من الزمن ففضلت ان اغيره الى القلب الحبر الاسود 
اشكرك يا اخي على مشاركتنا طقوسك في الكتابة وايضا على اطرائك الرقيق ...تحياتي  :f:

----------

